#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-29
<xnox> maennchen: use manual partitioning on mini.iso or server cd.
<pitti> Good morning
<jose> hello, pitti!
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<pitti> jodh: good morning
<pitti> jodh: sorry, I guess when I tested that I still had a VM created with a modified prepare-testbed (with a different approach) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924210/ should work now
<WebbyIT> Hi all :) Someone can help me with autopilot for U-Touch Core App? I need to close and reopen the app, but I don't know how to close... some references?
<pitti> WebbyIT: unless the app has a "close" menu item, it's not normally intended to explicitly close apps; you just switch between them
<pitti> WebbyIT: if that's for some internal thing, you could just SIGTERM it, of course
<WebbyIT> pitti, thanks for helping. It's for #1188716, what do you think?
<WebbyIT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1188716
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188716 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: tear off calculations" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WebbyIT> I have to tear off a calculation, close the app, relaunch the app and check if the calc was saved
<pitti> WebbyIT: sounds like terminating it with the Python API is right then; hang on, let me check something
<pitti> :q
<pitti> err, -EFOCUS
<WebbyIT> thanks
<pitti> WebbyIT: hm, I'm trying to see how one gets from the "self.app" object that gets returned by self.launch_test_application() to a subprocess.Popen object
<pitti> (sorry, was OTP)
<pitti> WebbyIT: ah, so self.app.process is the Popen object
<pitti> WebbyIT: so you can use
<pitti> self.app.process.terminate()
<pitti> self.app.process.wait()
<pitti> WebbyIT: to quit it, and then re-start it with launch_test_application
<WebbyIT> pitti cool, thank you very much :D
<WebbyIT> pitti, can you help me with bug? I'm looking how to relaunch the app, I think to something like CalculatorTestCase().setUp(), but I get an error... (setUp calls launch_test_application)
<slickymaster> good morning all
<elfy> hello slickymaster
<pitti> WebbyIT: you really shouldn't call setUp() again; in the test case taht calls terminate/wait, just call launch_test_application again
<WebbyIT> pitti, ok, thanks, now works... But I can't use functions defined in simplepage, it gives me an error...
<WebbyIT> pitti, sorry for the trouble!
<Noskcaj> I've found three new installer bugs while i was away from the internet, i'll have them filed by tomorrow
<slickymaster> elfy, hello
<DanChapman> jibel, hey is it the ubiquity tests or the runner causing the problems? As i can't run the tests with the runner locally but they are working fine not using the runner
<jibel> DanChapman, I didn't look yet, maybe it is because it is not the latest image
<DanChapman> jibel, ok It seems its an ubiquity attribute error. The process has no poll attribute. Will need to get xnox to take a look
<xnox> DanChapman: is that on the jenkins test?
<DanChapman> xnox, yeah https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot_ubiquity-saucy/lastCompletedBuild/ARCH=i386,TESTNAME=ubiquity,label=rabisu/testReport/ubiquity.tests.test_default/DefaultInstallTests/test_default_install/
<DanChapman> on all tests
<xnox> thanks will look into it in a sec.
<DanChapman> xnox, cheers mate
<balloons> WebbyIT, how's the tear off test coming?
<WebbyIT> balloons, it's ready
<WebbyIT> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1188716
<balloons> WebbyIT, :-) That was last test needed for calc! Hurray
<WebbyIT> balloons, but it will not work until #1188292 is fixed
<balloons> bug 1188292
<ubot5> bug 1188292 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Saved calculations are lost when the app is closed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188292
<WebbyIT> balloons, I'm sure that the test works because I used only functions that works in other test
<WebbyIT> well, not sure but 99% :D
<balloons> WebbyIT, hmm.. can we send a nicer signal to the application? like a SIGUP?
<balloons> or does it matter? perhaps it will always fail
<WebbyIT> balloons, well, I use process.terminate(), there is a better way?
<balloons> WebbyIT, well that
<balloons> WebbyIT, that
<balloons> lol
<WebbyIT> balloons, :D
<balloons> that's probably the right way to do it, I'm just thinking of working around it for the moment. It works when you manually push the close button right?
<balloons> so it must be getting a different signal. We can try and send the same signal in the test
<WebbyIT> balloons, IMO the best way, one for a forced closure, like that, and one for normal closure
<WebbyIT> balloons, yes, if you close the app with the close button, on PC, calc has been saved
<balloons> right.. in other words I'd like to merge your test now with the "working way" and once the bug is fixed, add that too
<WebbyIT> balloons, nice. How we can fix it to work?
<WebbyIT> balloons, I have to move mouse on button then click?
<balloons> WebbyIT, well it's about sending the proper signal
<WebbyIT> balloons, ok, I'm going to search the proper way! I'll inform you when I'll found something :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, sorry was in a meeting ;-)
<balloons> WebbyIT, so I was trying to say let's look at the signal it's sending
<balloons> WebbyIT, if we send a terminate signal, not a kill signal, i believe it will work
<balloons> WebbyIT, kill -s TERM pid
<balloons> WebbyIT, let me try that manually on my bo
<balloons> WebbyIT, :-( properly terminating it didn't work either.. I'll keep trying different signals till I find it
<WebbyIT> balloons, ok, thanks :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, no luck with signals.. I wonder if we can click the close button :-)
<balloons> WebbyIT, I've got a way to do it :-)
<balloons> we can at least run your test
<balloons> WebbyIT, so signals didn't work, but you can issue the XEvent and have it function correctly. So wmctrl -c "qmlscene: calculator" will close the window and have it save the tearoff
<balloons> so as a way to test anyways, replace your python code to close the calculator with shelling out and issuing that call. it should workaround for now
<pitti> jodh, jibel: FYI, I added my current proposal to bug 1158391
<ubot5> bug 1158391 in Auto Package Testing "ability to have a DEP-8 test run a test in a separate full system environment" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158391
<pitti> jodh, jibel: that's less ephemeral than IRC pings and pastebins :)
<jodh> pitti: thanks!
<jibel> pitti, or my brain :)
<pitti> jodh: not sure whether you got my IRC ping from this morning, but I fixed the "no group kvm" issue
<jodh> pitti: sorry - didn't see the ping, but I ended up with the same fix, thanks.
<pitti> jodh: yeah, wasn't quite rocket science :)
<pitti> jodh: I tried a different approach before that, and my pristine VM still had kvm installed, so I didn't notice
<jodh> pitti: ah :) I'm getting close to being able to run the upstart tests in the pristine vm now. I've created a pseudo-adt variable ADT_ENVIRON_TYPE=nested so that when I run the dep-8 test from within the pristine environment they can check that variable and know which "level" they are running at.
<pitti> jodh: ah, I had assumed you'd put debian/tests/controller into Tests:, and the controller script starts the child VMs and runs debian/tests/realtest or sth. like that
<jodh> pitti: I may end up doing that. trying a few different approaches atm.
<jodh> pitti: I'm also wondering if I should maybe use libvirt/virsh rather than kvm directly to make managing the vm easier.
<pitti> jodh: I haven't tried libvirt yet; I find calling kvm directly easy enough, and easy to handle with subprocess
<jodh> pitti: sure, I'm using shell though :)
<pitti> jodh: well, &, kill, fg :)
<jibel> jodh, virsh needs more setup than direct qemu, which anyway ends up generating a qemu command
<jodh> pitti/jibel: understood, but I'm thinking of the scenario where I'm booting kvm in the background and am running a test via ssh. What if the VM freezes and the ssh connection just hangs?
<jodh> pitti/jibel: I need a main loop so I can run the test, but periodically ping the VM or something so I know it's still alive.
 * pitti waves goodnight
<DanChapman> ir //temp-dir
<jibel> jodh, well, there are several options here, ping a service inside the vm, use qemu monitor (or qmp) to check/control the state of the vm or encapsulate the ssh call in a timeout. It depends on what "freezes" means and which state the VM is
<DanChapman> balloons, Hey. You got a moment?
<balloons> DanChapman, hey mate!
<balloons> I'm in a meetin' but shoot
<DanChapman> balloons, just knocked up a quick terminal test http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/terminal/view/head:/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/terminal/test_terminal.py but not sure how far to go into it. See if it was to test the profiles dialog its not like it changes anything i can test. Should I just leave it out for now?
<balloons> DanChapman, one min and I'm done :-) I'll look then
<DanChapman> no rush mate
<balloons> DanChapman, alright, let's look
<DanChapman> balloons, :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh, yea terminal is always a little interesting. My thoughts are to focus as much as possible on the terminal itself. Opening and closing tabs and windows, editing preferences, etc
<balloons> it's really difficult because much of the terminal is visual. I think the basic command check it's horrible etheir as you want to make sure keyboard input and response works, but again, try to avoid testing the underlying binaries ;-)
<balloons> whoops.. "it's horrible"? not sure what I was trying to say.. the basic command check is good, just avoid going too deep on it
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i just finished tabs. But its the preferences/profiles windows i'm not so sure about as I can change the settings change colour, make scrollback unlimited etc etc but there is not any way of testing that it has actually changed anything
<DanChapman> I was going to leave the command side at whats at. Just a few simple ones
<balloons> DanChapman, right.. that's the trouble with it being so visual
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, the command side looks good as-is
<DanChapman> balloons, so do I keep it simple just test that the dialogs load check window title to test the right dialog opens and not really go into whats in the dialog
<balloons> DanChapman, hmm.. well, as we already know, we want this to run nicely in the lab :-) So, high-value reproducible tests is the way to go
<dkessel> good evening
<DanChapman> balloons, unable to select any of the dialogs anyway. It has no names or labels that it can select so have MP'd it as it is. Have you heard anything from Vasudevan about nautilus?
<DanChapman> dkessel, evening
<slickymaster> balloons: ping, can you waste 30 seconds?
<slickymaster> DanChapman: Hi, Dan, do you have 30 secs for quick question?
<DanChapman> slickymaster, hey :-) yeah sure
<slickymaster> DanChapman, Thanks :) I want to put an absolute path in a manual test. Are there any specific tags for it?
<DanChapman> ooo good question! And one i'm afraid I do not know. balloons ^^
<slickymaster> DanChapman, no problem. I'll wait until is free to answer me. Thanks anyway Dan
<slickymaster> DanChapman: got go, cy
<DanChapman> slickymaster, see ya
<WebbyIT> balloons, sorry for the delay, it's a busy week, here the MR -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1188716/+merge/177445
<WebbyIT> balloons, only a small favor: in your last post on  The Orange Netbook, you write "Ricardo", is "Riccardo" :) I'm Italian, not Spanish ;)
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh.. no I haven't heard from vasudevan at all.. not since his issue that we resolved
<balloons> I'll try pinging him again
<balloons> WebbyIT, ohh I'm sorry! You are right!
<balloons> WebbyIT, scusa!
<WebbyIT> balloons, np :) I'm going to dinner,we can talk about the test, if is necessary, later :D
<balloons> dkessel, evening to you
 * dkessel waves
<balloons> WebbyIT, enough dinner! but it does look like there are a few fixes to do
<balloons> WebbyIT, I meant enjoy dinner.. typos :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, buongiorno :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-) it's buonasera now :)
<balloons> come va?
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) See a new phrase to try
<Letozaf_> balloons, bene
<Letozaf_> balloons, see you're learning Italian :-)
<balloons> I'll infer that to mean "good"? :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure, good
<balloons> Letozaf_, hehe.. yes almost all the essentials
<balloons> hello, how are you.. and one more.. where's the bathroom :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, dovè il bagno ?
<balloons> with that you can do anything right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure
<balloons> bagno.. ahh yes..
<balloons> anyways .. :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, I worked on the rssreader app autopilot test
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I think I have a bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, wanted to hear you first, maybe it's just work in progress and not a bug
<WebbyIT> balloons, buonasera :) I have finish dinner, so we can talk ;) Ciao Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> hello WebbyIT
<Letozaf_> how are you ?
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, must I talk to you about the rssreader app ?
<WebbyIT> Letozaf_, fine, I'm tring to do some autopilot, but I have a lot to learn!
<Letozaf_> balloons, now I know where you got your Italian from :D
<WebbyIT> and have to learn also english :P
<Letozaf_> WebbyIT, you're in the right place, then, there is lot to learn and have fun too
<Letozaf_> WebbyIT, don't worry balloons knows Italian :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed.. poor Riccardo taught me to spell his name properly today :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, lololo.. si si!
<WebbyIT> :D
<Letozaf_> WebbyIT, maybe I can teach you some English, but got little time :P
<balloons> ok so Letozaf_ what bug do you think you'd found?
<WebbyIT> Letozaf_, it would be an honor ;) Enough for me that you correct any error when I write!
<Letozaf_> balloons, after inserting a feed, for example http://www.canonical.com/rss.xml you select the checkbox so you can click on the next button
<Letozaf_> balloons, after that you insert a topic, and that's it, you cannot do anything else but press previous button or
<Letozaf_> balloons, well or nothing..
<Letozaf_> balloons, suppose the topic should be selectable
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm.. ok, let me try and reproduce. But from what your saying, I agree. Sounds like a bug in the app :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, you get this output on terminal feed INSERT ID:  53
<Letozaf_> file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-rssreader-app/databasemodule_v2.js:57: TypeError: Cannot read property 'id' of undefined
<Letozaf_> WebbyIT, well if I can  I will, but I can be a pain sometimes, ask my husband, when I correct his english :p
<WebbyIT> Letozaf_, ahahha thanks :D
<Letozaf_> WebbyIT, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, WebbyIT normally smartboyhw and knome correct my English. Neither speak it natively :-p I laugh that smartboyhw speaks better english, and he's from hong kong
<Letozaf_> balloons, another "bug" is that I cannot delete a topic, but the terminal output says its TODO
<Letozaf_> balloons, I say that the most important thing is to be understood
<Letozaf_> balloons, so as long as we understand each other :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so I'm on the screen that says add your new feeds to a topic
<balloons> After I input something, there's no button to click
<Letozaf_> balloons, there is a grey box on the left
<balloons> hmm.. if I hit enter and then select it, I get the error as you say
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes yes that's it
<balloons> Letozaf_, I see several little bugs in here actually
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> just little UI things. .ok perfect
<balloons> so let's start filing :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about deleting a topic ? it's TODO
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I need to delete it for testing purposes
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<balloons> right.. it looks like that works, but i think the ui is a bit off also
<balloons> click edit topic, then select toolbar again and select topic
<balloons> then click and hold on the topic and select delete with feeds
<Letozaf_> balloons, the delete with feed does not work
<Letozaf_> balloons, already tried it
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol so I see ;-)
<balloons> right.. edit too
<balloons> heh
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wrote the part of the test that adds a new feed and now I'm stuck :P
<balloons> right.. it looks like I can add a topic ok
<balloons> and verify it exists
<balloons> on the adding a feed thing, well for now hmm
<balloons> oh.. I see.. I removed my feed and tried to add it back.. it blocks you completely
<balloons> anyways, I can file bugs on everything we've seen. But I think you can do the add topic as it stands
<Letozaf_> balloons, but once you've run the test once, you get an error as the feed is already there and I cannot remove it
<balloons> Letozaf_, I was able to remove my feed.. I just can't add it back now :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, is there a way to delete the feed using the terminal or something like that ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, how ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, how did you remove it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, umm the apps use localstorage I wonder if there's an easy way to clear it
<balloons> Letozaf_, I went into edit topics, then click and hold remove on the feed
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm let me see
<Letozaf_> balloons, the funny thing is that I do not see the Canonical feed I added in edit topics, probably I had added it saturday today I updated and to sort of stuck in the middle
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry I meant I got sort of stuck with the canonical feed in but not visible...
<Letozaf_> balloons, wounder if there is a way to reset them all
<balloons> Letozaf_, after deleting the canonical feed mine reset
<balloons> I wonder what the easy way to kill localstorage would be
 * Letozaf_ is browsing the rssreader direcotry to find out
<balloons> mhall119, do you know where the core apps typically have there localstorage? I can't remember and want to wipe the app's localstorage
<balloons> so WebbyIT for whenever your back again.. The tree seems to have conflicts in it https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1188716/+merge/177445
<mhall119> balloons: ~/.local/share/Qt\ Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases/
<balloons> ty mhall119
<balloons> Letozaf_, ^^
<balloons> :-) I should note that somewhere
<Letozaf_> balloons, mhall119 cool thanks
<balloons> this might fix some of our bugs too
<balloons> nah, we still can't choose the topic
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, anyways I'll start filing
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will carry on with the test, if you do not need help filing...
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep, sounds like a plan
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1203528
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203528 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "No way to add a feed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool that was quick :)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1206248
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206248 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Edit topics screen is confusing" [Undecided,New]
<knome> balloons, i saw somebody had pinged me, but d'oh, it was just something unrelated ;)
<balloons> knome, sorry!
<knome> haha np
<knome> i'm just kidding :)
<elfy> I get that all the time
<balloons> I should have typed out Pasi
<knome> what's up?
<balloons> I usually do that to refer to you without pinging you :-)
<knome> balloons, that highlights me too...
<balloons> BAH!
<balloons> you went the extra mile!
<Letozaf_> balloons, but when you are on the topics page and you click on the topic you just added don't you get this messge on terminal:CLICKED 4 Canonical
<Letozaf_> feed INSERT ID:  5
<Letozaf_> file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-rssreader-app/databasemodule_v2.js:57: TypeError: Cannot read property 'id' of undefined
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think those 2 bugs cover it. But tell me if not
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, I get that exact error. They'll have to fix the code
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<knome> balloons, sure... not too much that gets me a highlight in english channels, and i'm on one finnish channel only, where i want those highlights... :)
 * Letozaf_ is reading the bugs
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I think they are fine, should I confirm them ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, so fo now, you can add and remove a topic I think as a test
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure confirm away
<balloons> the one is confirmed already
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> speaking of bugs.. elopio are you about?
<knome> balloons, you consider e lopio a bug?
<balloons> knome, not at all.. But I've got one for him :-)
<knome> hehe
<balloons> ok well elopio whenever you do read this; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1206251
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206251 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot Emulator needs to handle tabs better" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm still quite confused about one thing on adding a feed, once added, you can either click on next, but if i click on a topic the feed is not added to that topic or click cancel, but my feed, even if clicked is not added, how did you add yours ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I can't add a feed.. as you said, it doesn't work
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! fine, thought you added it :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, no matter what i do on the topic screen after selecting my feed it won't be added
<balloons> but I can do this
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) then WebbyIT want's me to teach him english :P
<balloons> 'edit topics' -> 'topics' -> 'add'
<balloons> type name, add topic
<balloons> it should appear
<balloons> I can't delete it yet, but adding does work :-)
<balloons> so that piece of the test should be doable as-is
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes the topic appears but the feed ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, also you can't get the feed in, right ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, that will only add a topic. Which then appears on the topic page
<balloons> I can't do anything else with the topic
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine that's just what happens to me too
<balloons> I can also move feeds around between topics, but it's quite weird.
<balloons> I wouldn't add a test for it yet
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, but maybe if you put a feed in the wrong topic then you can  move it to the right one
<Noskcaj> I found three bugs on the weekend, but my internet is too slow to get a VM to report them from. Can someone check the bottom of the language select menu, The OEM-setup's lack of slideshow, and the top-left icon changes half-way through the End-user setup.
<Noskcaj> All where found in a lubuntu OEM install
<balloons> Noskcaj, hmm
<balloons> I think my machine needs a reboot.. brb
<knome> wondering if the OEM installation should have the slideshow
<elfy> I'd not be wanting one
<Noskcaj> knome, I'm meaning in the end-user setup. But it does raise the question of why OEMs want to see it.
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found how you remove a topic
<Letozaf_> balloons, just swipe it to the right or to the left :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean from the topics page
<balloons> Letozaf_, OHH!
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool :P
<balloons> sweet.. so the other delete is deleting with the feed too.. right makes sense
<balloons> ok, so you can add and delete a feed :-)
<balloons> err
<balloons> add and delete a topic!
<balloons> not a feed :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
 * knome slaps balloons 
<Letozaf_> balloons, the add topic has already been done :P
<knome> get a grip
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah! I have a sudoku app merge proposal hanging...
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/sudoku-app/settingsTab/+merge/176027
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh!
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's for the settings tab, it's pending
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed you do!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh more conflicts
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like I have feeling with conflicts :P
<balloons> the trouble is because of how it merges it's hard.. anyways, let's have a look
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ok so 2 conflicts found :-)
<balloons> 1 down :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, good
<Letozaf_> balloons, its getting late here, can I come back tomorrow evening so you let me know about the last conflict ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, it resolved fine too
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool so it works fine!
<balloons> Letozaf_, enjoy your evening.. I'll review things now
<balloons> no more conflicts :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, good night
<slickymaster> good evening all
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, ping. Can you spare 30 seconds?
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, pong. sure
<knome> counting.
<Noskcaj> *facepalm*
<knome> you're out of time
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, I need to put an absolute path in Orage manual test. Do I use <code> </code> tags or is there a specific tag?
<knome> slickymaster, if the path is something like /var/log, i don't think you need the tag
<Noskcaj> You don't need to put tags in unless it's a command IIRC. balloons is the one to ask for this stuff
<knome> if it's a longer one, you can use <code> if you want it to pop up
<knome> i believe the goal is legibility
<slickymaster> knome, actually is /usr/share/orage/sounds
 * knome shrugs
<knome> does the user need to type it, or just navigate there with a file manager or so?
<balloons> slickymaster, evening
<slickymaster> knome, just to navigate into
<slickymaster> balloons, hi. evening :)
<knome> slickymaster, then i'd probably leave it without
<slickymaster> balloons, speaking of the devil
<balloons> slickymaster, knome and Noskcaj can speak well on this topic. :-0
<balloons> it's all about readability
<balloons> Noskcaj, btw, did you file on those 3 bugs? I will confirm / deconfirm them
<slickymaster> balloons, alright, I'll go without the tags since it's nothing a user will have to type
<Noskcaj> balloons, I want a lubuntu install to file them, but my internet is too slow to zsync them
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<slickymaster> balloons, knome, Noskcaj, thamk you guys
<Noskcaj> np
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-30
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> pitti, Hey!
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> pitti, in python how can I get the pid of an already running application?
<pitti> DanChapman: one started with launch_test_application ?
<DanChapman> pitti, no but it is for autopilot test. I see in autopilot.introspection you can get_proxy_for_existing_process. I was wanting to see if it can be used for nautilus test. when opening text files etc
<DanChapman> but it wants a pid for the running process
<pitti> DanChapman: if you have a subprocess.Popen instance, you can get it from its .pid attribute
<pitti> DanChapman: otherwise it depends on how you launched it
<DanChapman> pitti, ok i think using popen should do it if I spawn the app at the start of the test. Cheers
<pitti> DanChapman: if you spawn the app, just save the Popen object or the pid; usually you should do it with launch_test_application anyway, then you can get it from .process.pid
<DanChapman> pitti, ahh i didn't realise you could call launch_test more than one app in a test. Its slow to load but it works so will use that. Cheers
<DanChapman> xnox, hey. Did you get a chance to take a look at ubiquity autopilot yesterday?
<DanChapman> pitti, before i file a bug thought i would quickly check it is one for you. NautilusToolbar and all its children do not have globalRect co-ordinates so unable to navigate to buttons.
<pitti> DanChapman: but the toolbar is actually visible?
<DanChapman> pitti, yeah its actually quite strange i can see all the other properties of the toolbar, buttons, tool tips etc its just missing the globalRect
<DanChapman> and only for the toolbar and its children. The file window etc has them
<pitti> DanChapman: no immediate idea what's wrong with it, so please feel free to file a bug
<DanChapman> OK will do, just thought i'd check first
<elfy> so - anyone can answer this, I don't mind who :)
<elfy> if FLAVOUR calls ubuntu or Xubuntu etc in a manual testcase - will #FLAVOUR show as #xubuntu :)
<elfy> writing an irc testcase ...
<knome> elfy, yes
<elfy> woot
<elfy> do you EVER sleep knome :)
<knome> hardly
<elfy> you should ...
<knome> heh
<knome> well i did sleep for... 8 hours last night :)
<elfy> that's good enough :)
<knome> yup
<knome> better than 4
<elfy> indeed it is - more than I usually get
<knome> 4 is more than you get? ugh if that :P
<elfy> 8 is ... usually about 6
<knome> yeah, same here
<knome> well, sometimes i sleep 14+ hours
<elfy> I'd call that unconscious ...
<knome> lol
<elfy> there's now only 3 unclaimed xubuntu testcases \o/
<knome> yeah
<hobgoblin> only here to annoy elfy
<elfy> go away again then
<hobgoblin> bye
<hobgoblin> ?part
<elopio> hey balloons. Yesterday I had the day off.
<elopio> I saw your bug, I'll work on it today.
<balloons> elopio, awesome.. I didn't get a chance to investigate things a ton more
<elopio> balloons: as a nice coincidence, timp is updating some tab tests today.
<balloons> elopio, :-) perfect.
<elopio> he's the one that wrote the tabs code, so I'll use him to find a nice solution.
<balloons> do you think we can consider the tab title length?
<balloons> or otherwise make it generic enough to work.. I know we already talked about this issue :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, hey.
<balloons> DanChapman, hello good sir
<DanChapman> balloons, I read your note on trello this morning, so made a start on nautilus test but hadn't checked my email till this afternoon where i read Vas's reply. :-S I'll leave it as it is for now as there is a bug with the toolbar anyway. And carry on with Vas when he appears
<balloons> DanChapman, I hope he pops on IRC.. that would be awesome having him here for an hour or two.. We should be able to get him all squared away in that time
<balloons> DanChapman, I also don't think making a start on the test is a bad idea.. if you've started on it, and maybe add a simple test, he could expand it. It might be easier for him
<DanChapman> balloons, i have only added a few tests so far so he can definately expand it. But I did add some cool tests to it, like opening a music file and checking that it opened in rhythmbox. I didn't realise you could launch more than one app with launch_test_application in a test, until pitti pointed it out :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh nice!
<dkessel> good evening.
<DanChapman> dkessel, evening
<dkessel> who might be able to help if i run into any issues with my autopkgtest for jenkins today?
<DanChapman> balloons, when you get a sec could you review terminal for me please?
<balloons> while he's here dkessel , jibel and or pitti are good bets :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, sure.. just finished some lunch, so I can hop in and review it now
<DanChapman> awesome! :-)
<DanChapman> hmmm balloons hold on that review for a few mins just ran it again and seems to be broken today lol just fixing it
<balloons> DanChapman, lololol
<balloons> I'll pretend I'm not running it
<balloons> *wink*
<DanChapman> lololol
 * DanChapman whispers to balloons *its fixed*
<balloons> Now on revision 59.
<balloons> ok, so 2 failurs still
<DanChapman> on what?
<balloons>     self.assertThat(terminal_window.title, Eventually(Contains('~')))
<balloons>     self.assertThat(terminal_window.title, Eventually(Contains('~/Documents')))
<balloons> looking into it now
<DanChapman> balloons, thats what my title bar displays
<DanChapman> how strange :-)
<dkessel> jibel, pitti, are you there? i am having trouble running my autopkgtest using run-adt-test ....
<dkessel> in my test, I am trying to issue the command 'cd' (with some relative path), but it seems that is forbidden...
<dkessel> i get this error: /tmp/tmp.x3FfeyQ7TU/ubtree0-ubtree/debian/tests/run-maven-tests: 9: cd: can't cd to ../../cli
<DanChapman> balloons, what does your window title display when you are in Home and Documents?
<balloons> DanChapman, nothing :-)
<balloons> says Terminal
<balloons> i don't think it changes
<balloons> yea in preferences the window title is just Terminal
<balloons> dkessel, does the path exist?
<dkessel> balloons, i am trying to find out...
<balloons> or, err.. hmmm.. if it's relative, do you have permissions.. that would be possible to not have even listing permissions :-)
<DanChapman> Really??? mine looks like this http://imageshack.us/f/69/h690.png/
<dkessel> i am running again with the -k flag... so (if i find out how to do that) i can login to the vm after running the test
<balloons> DanChapman, yep.. just terminal for me
<balloons> it's a preferences thing
<DanChapman> balloons but in preferences it says 'Terminal' which it does on the global title bar
<balloons> anyways, not a big deal with the dfaults
<DanChapman> I don't think I have ever seen it with just Terminal. So do i just set the title bar test to 'Terminal' instead of '~'  and remove the test window title changes?
<balloons> DanChapman, I think it's fine.. you can also manually test the window changes
<balloons> I mean to say you can manually set the window title if you'd like
<balloons> in my case, it doesn't follow because my settings are non-default
<dkessel> balloons, ok so I had the wrong assumption... adt-run starts in the package's root directory, not in ./debian/tests
<DanChapman> balloons ok cool. I will leave it as it is and see how it runs on Jenkins then.
<balloons> DanChapman, it should..
<balloons> DanChapman, al lmerged and pushed.. pushing to prod now
<DanChapman> balloons, cool. I will file a bug for accessing the dialogs see if pitti can help
<DanChapman> jibel hey, could you add terminal test to autopilot-ubunu-applications when you get a chance please :-)
<dkessel> balloons, my jenkins autopkgtest branch is now working. but when executing the tests in the vm, one test fails.
<dkessel> balloons, i guess i will mail pitti about this. seems like the test it executes does not have the correct access rights. this looks like some known issue.
<balloons> dkessel, ok, so works locally, but fails in vm because of permissions?
<dkessel> balloons, yup.
<dkessel> mailed pitti ;) good night
<Noskcaj> What is the name of the OEM setup app? I've got two bugs that need reporting
<Noskcaj> bug 1206684
<ubot5> bug 1206684 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Rendering errors at language select screen (Install and OEM-setup)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206684
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-31
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<pitti> Good morning
<sak> Are there any test procedures to test Mir?
<xubuntu_> balloons, are any test parameters for Mir?
<Noskcaj> Yay, smartboyhw is back!
<Noskcaj> wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive/Hackfest is happening!
<WebbyIT> balloons, new MR for the test, without conflict :D https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1188716bis/+merge/177771
<balloons> WebbyIT, awesome I'll have a look at the MR :-)
<WebbyIT> thanks balloons :)
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<smartboyhw> And balloons, plz de-op
<balloons> hey smartboyhw
<slickymaster> good afternoonall
<balloons> slickymaster, afternoon
<slickymaster> ballons, :)
<balloons> evening dkessel
<dkessel> good evening balloons :)
<slickymaster> balloons, only 3 to go, on xubuntu manual tests. We're almost there
<balloons> slickymaster, I saw!
<balloons> I synced everything up to the tracker last night. you guys have been busy!
<slickymaster> balloons, just like the mailman, no rain or snow can stop us :)
<balloons> hehe
<slickymaster> balloons, even though I suspect that gmb is going to be a hard one
<balloons> gmb?
<slickymaster> balloons, sorry. I meant gmusicbrowser
<slickymaster> knome: ping. You there?
<knome> slickymaster, yes
<slickymaster> knome: Hi, just wnat to run something wuth you
<knome> sure
<slickymaster> knome: I'm translating the Xubuntu documentation and I think I found a typo in the original. Should I raise a bug against it?
<knome> slickymaster, yes, or a merge proposal if you know how to do one
<slickymaster> knome: I don't think I have the permissions
<knome> slickymaster, you always have permissions for merge proposals
<slickymaster> knome: ok, didn't knew it
<slickymaster> knome: the setence is. "The only way around this is to use a free alternative life <application>swf-dec</application> which comes complete in its package file."
<slickymaster> knome: I think it's supposed to be like, not life
<knome> yup
<knome> correct
<slickymaster> knome: so, what you're saying is to branch it, correct it, push up and propose to merge?
<knome> slickymaster, yup
<slickymaster> knome: ok, I'll do it tomorrow. Today I have to work in the Ubuntu Manual
<knome> sure, no hurry with it
<slickymaster> knome, thanks. Always leaning a hand when it's needed
<knome> of course :)
<slickymaster> knome: :) until later
<knome> if you run into other typos or spots you think could be improved, feel free to simply sumbit them as merge proposals as well
<slickymaster> knome, will do
<knome> thanks!
<slickymaster> elfy, good afternoon and congrats on the work on bringing up the forums (also to all the other admins and mods9
<qengho> Should a package landing in saucy with a debian/tests/ dir show up on jenkins.qa.u.c?  I added autopkgtest to chromium-browser and have a new version in S as of a few hours ago.
<qengho> I was hoping to be one of the cool kids who test publically.
<balloons> qengho, hello :-) What's your question?
<xeranas_> evening
<balloons> evening xeranas
<qengho> balloons: I think chromium-browser's autopkgtests should have shown up on Jenkins QA. It didn't. Why?
<balloons> qengho, they're in the source tree, and built in the package?
<xeranas_> balloons: when I writing unknown file type test I face one strange problem: I wanted to add objectName property for dialog object inside "UnknowTypeDialog.qml". However when I run autopilot vis tool and inspecting dialog object it shows that it not specified (blank). I wonder what I miss.
<qengho> balloons: Er, it's in the source package. I don't know what you mean by "built".
<balloons> xeranas, ok, so you wanted to add the objectName to the object. Did you do it?
<balloons> qengho, autopkg tests are run at build time as you know :-)
<balloons> I wonder if the new source has been built, and thus if the autopkg tests have run or not
<balloons> that said, jibel is the one to talk to more than myself. If needed, we can followup via email
<qengho> balloons: Er, source packages went into saucy-proposed yesterday and binaries landed in saucy today. I thought that was sufficient.
<balloons> qengho, then I agree with you.. it should appear. Let me look
<balloons> qengho, is the header setup right?
<balloons> you got a quick link to the source?
<qengho> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/saucy-proposed/files/head:/debian/
<balloons> qengho, yep, quick glance looks fine. Let me take this conversation to email
<qengho> chad@
<balloons> qengho, yes I believe I have the address
<balloons> the channel is logged, so don't post it here :-)
<balloons> xeranas, did you see my response?
<balloons> qengho, sorry I couldn't be of more help.. If you can be around during European hours folks should be more "live" to help you
<qengho> balloons: Okay. Good night.
<balloons> for now, I'll cc you on the email. good night~
<balloons> xeranas_, or xeranas :-) Double-logins ;-) Did you see my response?
<xeranas_> balloons: oh now I see, another login must be from other pc
<balloons> xeranas_, ahh.. gotcha.. I was guessing you didn't get pinged when I replied
<xeranas_> balloons: yea I just add objectName: "unknownTypeDialog" and by autopilot vis tool it still was blank. I wonder if it something special with "Dialog" object or I needed set in different place
<balloons> xeranas_, generally when you add a name, add it to the lowest structure you can
<balloons> xeranas_, so if Dialog has some children, give them objectNames -- it's likely you'll see those
<xeranas_> balloons: can't check right now, but probably I miss check children's. Since test was simple I end up using custom select_single selector. It on review right now. I probably be gone for around 2 weeks due vocation. I hope I will not forget how autopilot basics in that time :D
<balloons> xeranas_, I'm sure you won't! where's the review at? I can review it and get it merged :-)
<xeranas_> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~xeranas/ubuntu-docviewer-app/unknown_file_type_test I think Anthony approved, but seems it still not in trunk
<Letozaf_> balloons, buona sera :)
<balloons> xeranas_, I set it to approved so it would merge :-)
<balloons> docviewer tests <3
<balloons> Letozaf_, buona sera
<balloons> come va?
<Letozaf_> balloons, bene e tu ?
<balloons> bene
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool balloons speaks Italian :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, hehe
<balloons> don't ask me to speak it with an accent
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the rssreader app test, I cannot get the canonical topic sweap for cancelling it
<balloons> Letozaf_, what do you mean topic sweap?
<balloons> xeranas_, if we don't speak again beforehand, have a wonderful vacation!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) to delete a topic you need to sweap it (drag it) to the right or to the left
<xeranas_> balloons: thanks, I hope it will not rain too much :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, is there docs somewhere other than here: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/input.html
<Letozaf_> balloons, I sort of copied what was done in the calculator app but it's not working on the rssreader app
<Letozaf_> balloons, the topic has a globalRect property but I get an error saying AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'globalRect'
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can see the globalRect in vis tool
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. sweap = swipe :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe it's not sweap but swipe :=
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah ! swipe not sweap :p
<balloons> you would "swipe" the topic to delete it
<balloons> it all makes sense now :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so to do that, I would do the following in code
<balloons> touch the screen, drag X pixels to the right or left. Let go of screen
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> so press, drag, release
<balloons> Letozaf_, there's code doing that. .one second
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used self.pointing_device.drag(x,y,  x, y)
<Letozaf_> balloons, where x y are x, y, h, w = canonicalTopic.globalRect
<Letozaf_> sorry self.pointing_device.drag(x,y,  h/2, w/2)
<balloons> Letozaf_, you want the screen dimensions?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I thougt those were the topic rectangle ones :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, what are you going after? It's probably enough to just move say 30 pixels to the right or left
<balloons> if you want to get the screen dimensions and scale from that you can
<Letozaf_> balloons, well let's do it the easiest way
<Letozaf_> balloons, I though the globalRect property was the topic's dimensions
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can see where I've done some of this
<balloons>         qmlView = self.get_qml_view()
<balloons>         startX = int(qmlView.x + qmlView.width * 0.10)
<balloons>         stopX = int(qmlView.x + qmlView.width * 0.45)
<balloons>         lineY = int(qmlView.y + qmlView.height * 0.05)
<balloons>         self.autopilot.pointing_device.drag(startX, lineY, stopX, lineY)
<balloons>         self.autopilot.pointing_device.move(startX, lineY)
<balloons>         self.autopilot.pointing_device.click()
<balloons> the get_qml_view() is simply         return self.app.select_single("QQuickView")
<Letozaf_> balloons, the problem is that the topic is not always at the same place ...
<balloons> yes, but autopilot knows where the topic is. So find the topic and you have the coordinates to it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found the topic with return self.app.select_many('LabelVisual', text = 'Canonical')
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I get an error when I try to use the globalRect property
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so you've got the topic. you can then move_to_object
<balloons> then use position() to get the location and use that in the drag
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I also tried that, did not work :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I did it wrong
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh!
<balloons> that's what I would have done.. I guess it's something a big more invovled?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try again :)
<balloons> that should work imho
<Letozaf_> balloons,  now I know I am doing the right thing, so I suppose I just have to try again
<balloons> as usual, push the code to lp when your ready and I can look at it more closely :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine, let me try again a bit, then if it doesn't work I will push the code
<Noskcaj> balloons, I've nearly finished merging all the manual testcases, can you start on the tracker part?
<balloons> Noskcaj, everything was synced yesterday, but I know there were 4 reviews yet to land when I did it
<balloons> I'll see how much more needs to be added ;-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-01
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ping
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, ping
<balloons> Noskcaj10, tests are fully synced to rev189
<smartboyhw> Hey hey balloons
<balloons> goodnight smartboyhw :-p
<smartboyhw> LOL
<balloons> ROFL!
<balloons> I win!
<smartboyhw> balloons, meh:(
<balloons> how are you?
<balloons> I'll stay for a min :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, great:)
<balloons> how was your trip? find the UK interesting?
<smartboyhw> balloons, which autopilot tests would you recommend me to touch on? (Since many are completed it seems) and UK is great!
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, pong, i was at school
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10, I can't seem to understand the structure of the .pot file, I just can't seem to get how the .ui.h thing works
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, Right now, i'm working with kirkland to fix the translations. I was just letting you know you "missed a spot"
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK. Please work with him to fix the translations then:)
<smartboyhw> I might be busy these days. I've got a piano exam coming up on the 13th (ABRSM G8)
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Then if it is approved I will work on doc of another project
<smartboyhw> More useful than Testdrive (LOL)(
<slickymaster> good morning all
<slickymaster> knome, ping. Are you there?
<rbasak> jibel, pitti: adt-virt-lxc ready for review again in https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/ubuntu/saucy/autopkgtest/lxc/+merge/172856. It assumes cloud-init in the container, and defaults to "ubuntu" as the normal user inside the container. I'm not sure how that sits with merging into Debian.
<rbasak> But this should be good for testing, and I'd appreciate feedback on that. The catch is that Debian has no LXC template for a container that uses cloud-init, so I'm not sure how useful this will be to Debian right now anyway.
<rbasak> (though of course Debian users could use Ubuntu containers)
<pitti> rbasak: ah, one needs cloud-init for a container? I thought the normal approach would be to debootstrap (I think that's what the templates do)
<pitti> rbasak: but thanks for this! we can add some debian/rules magic to only install the backend on ubuntu builds
<rbasak> pitti: Ubuntu has "ubuntu" and "ubuntu-cloud" templates. "ubuntu" is debootstrap, "ubuntu-cloud" takes a cloud image with cloud-init in it. There's currently no general mechanism for knowing when a container is ready after it has been started, and adt-virt-lxc needs that. cloud-init provides boot-finished, so I'm using hta.t
<rbasak> hta.t? Left and right hands are out of sync!
<pitti> rbasak: I broke my tongue trying to pronounce it!
<rbasak> It's only off-by-one :-P
<rbasak> I suppose I could "adduser autopkgtest" in the container actually. Then it'd be consistent.
<rbasak> But I still need the boot-finished signal in order to use debootstrapped containers without cloud-init. stgraber and hallyn were talking about some kind of standard mechanism for that.
<rbasak> But I think it's a bit far away at the moment, and using boot-finished works for now.
<knome> slickymaster, pong
<slickymaster> knome, just a quick question. Remeber that yesterday we spoke about the typo in Xubuntu Docs?
<knome> yes
<slickymaster> knome, well I already branch it and my question is in which file do I correct the typo? in the xml?
<knome> yes, the xml
<knome> anything that is in build/ will be ignored
<slickymaster> knome, the one under xubuntu-docs/desktop-guide/C/ right?
<knome> slickymaster, that's right
<slickymaster> knome, :) thanks. I push it by lunch´
<slickymaster> I'll
<knome> ok, thanks
<slickymaster> knome, you don't have to thank me
<pitti> rbasak: do you know if I can specify a particular boot device in cloud-init?
<pitti> rbasak: for supporting nested VMs for jodh I want to pass the original pristine VM as a virtio drive to the "outer" VM, so that within the VM you can start a nested one (with a locally created overlay)
<pitti> rbasak: passing that as -drive and building the VM on top of /dev/vdc seems more efficient than wasting memory for copying the VM image into the VM
<pitti> rbasak: but sometimes the VM doesn't start up; that could be because it tries to boot from the wrong device, or that cloud-init works on the wrong device
<rbasak> pitti: good question
<rbasak> pitti: I'm not entirely sure. Checking with smoser might be an idea. I don't think cloud-init would do anything wrong here, and you should be able to force boot from /dev/vda from the qemu command line I think. But /dev/vdc's filesystem will have the same UUID as /dev/vda's filessytem. So could the initramfs be mounting the wrong root fs?
<pitti> rbasak: hm, would it? I'm booting an image with an overlay
<pitti> rbasak: oh, how can I force booting from /dev/vda? I was looking for that but didn't find it
<rbasak> Looking at a cloud image, /etc/fstab defines / as LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs
<pitti> rbasak: "-boot order=c" doesn't work
<pitti> rbasak: ah, that could be it then
<rbasak> So I think the initramfs will look for that, and find two filesystems with that label.
<rbasak> And one is read-only.
<pitti> indeed, it boots fine in maybe 50% of the cases
<rbasak> Perhaps your "outer" VM needs to modify that to /dev/vda and rerun update-initramfs? But then you'll have two images, and hackery.
<pitti> rbasak: argh, they indeed both have identical UUIDs and labels
<pitti> rbasak: that would be it, thanks
<rbasak> It's a valid requirement, though. We should provide users with a way to do that.
<pitti> rbasak: I'll think about it a bit, how to obfuscate the pristine r/o /dev/vdc enough
<pitti> rbasak: the hint about label/uuid was spot-on, cheers
<rbasak> pitti: I was basing my understanding of boot order definiton upon what I can do from virt-manager, and I know that translates to the command line somehow. Looking at the manpage I assume that -boot order=c should work - now that you agree it's probably the label/uuid, is that consistent with your observations?
<pitti> rbasak: in the worst case we have to scp the VM instead of passing it as -drive, it would just waste some 250 MB of RAM
<rbasak> pitti: how about attaching the disk after the outer guest has booted?
<pitti> rbasak: it's a bit hard to see what the outer VM is doing, but it's very well possible that it was booting alright from /dev/vda
<pitti> rbasak: it's plausible that the initramfs got confused and mounted the wrong rootfs, or that cloud-image worked on the wrong one, or possibly both
<pitti> rbasak: attach after boot> that sounds like a nice trick, how does one do that to a running VM?
 * rbasak looks
<pitti> rbasak: I guess over its monitor?
<rbasak> Yeah
<rbasak> I'm not sure if you can hotplug a fixed disk like that though.
<pitti> I should probably replace -monitor stdio with a named pipe or a bash fd
<rbasak> But it looks like you can do it for virtual cdrom hardware and USB
<rbasak> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Monitor
<pitti> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Hotadd_pci_devices
<pitti> rbasak: seems SCSI and virtio are fine, just not IDE (but who cares)
<rbasak> Great!
<pitti> rbasak: thanks!
<rbasak> It still seems a bit hacky though. I'm interested to hear what smoser thinks. I'll send him the log of this as he's not on here.
<rbasak> No problem. I hope it works!
<slickymaster> knome, As it turns out, the typo isn't present in the offline-packages.xml file. It's in the *.po files that the typo is present, which are the files that contain the translations
<knome> slickymaster, okay. in that case, i should probably update the translations
<slickymaster> knome, I can just go ahead and correct the typos in all of those files
<knome> slickymaster, no need to - it's an automatic process
<slickymaster> knome, okie dokie, I'll leave it in your hands
 * knome tries to get to look at it before he leaves
<pitti> rbasak: works nicely! now off to scripting that
<rbasak> \o/
<pitti> jodh, jibel, rbasak: bug 1158391 updated with a new patch; now with 50% more hacks and stability!
<ubot5> bug 1158391 in Auto Package Testing "ability to have a DEP-8 test run a test in a separate full system environment" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158391
<jibel> pitti, since you had 50% of boot failure, that makes 75% successful boots ;)
<pitti> jodh, jibel: as discussed this doesn't yet contain a wrapper script to simplify the qemu-img / qemu run, as jodh potentially wanted to change the image before booting, or put other stuff in between; let's see how much of that we can generalize, and then provide a convenience script as a second step
<pitti> jibel: darn, you got me there! rational arithmetic is hard!
<jodh> pitti: thanks. Yes, I'm finishing up reworking my scripts to configure the vm on first boot atm...
<pitti> jodh: ah, nice; did you run into the boot hangs with the previous patch?
<jodh> pitti: alas, never got that far due to issues attempting to do crazy stuff in nbd-mounted chrooted vm images ;)
<pitti> jodh: heh, no worries
<pitti> jodh: if you are happy (for the first version) with the commands I gave in https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1158391/comments/3, I think I can land this now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158391 in Auto Package Testing "ability to have a DEP-8 test run a test in a separate full system environment" [High,In progress]
<pitti> jodh: you'll need to loop over ssh, it'll fail while the sub-vm is still booting up
<jodh> pitti: yup - they work for me :)
<pitti> jodh: cool
<jodh> pitti: yes, I'm building up a library of routines to do "ssh polling" and other such grossities
<pitti> jodh: bin/testbed/wait_bootfinished
<jodh> pitti: ah! :)
<rbasak> pitti: you could use a udev rule instead of that polling loop for the pristine_vm hotplug event, but it's probably not worth the effort.
<pitti> jodh: that's for prepare-testbed, though, but it might have some overla0p
<pitti> rbasak: well, then I'd still need to wait for teh rule to get executed
<jodh> pitti: is there a command I can run to install the dep-8 Depends packages in the pristine VM?
<rbasak> Good point.
<pitti> rbasak: I actually want to block run-adt-test until it appears (it's not noticeable anyway), so that we avoid chowning and running the test while it's not there yet
<pitti> jodh: adt-run?
<pitti> jodh: I guess at some point we'll need the whole run-adt-test machinery in the VM, so that you can use it to attack the nested VM :)
<rbasak> pitti: the patch looks good to me then
 * pitti is reminded about the "Ship in a bottle" Star Trek NextGen episode
<jodh> pitti: ok, so that then would require that I have the dep-8 tests execute conditionally (based on my ADT_ENVIRON_TYPE=nested variable as mentioned the other day).
<jodh> pitti: again, works for me :)
<rbasak> I'm not sure the run-adt-test machinery is the appropriate thing to use inside the VM. But I guess that depends on the amount of reuse. If it's just to start sub-VMs and run stuff in them, then I think we should move that functionality to a more generic tool and put that in cloud-utils in the end.
<pitti> jodh: ah right, it's not quite run-adt-test, as we don't want to run the controller script in the child VM again
<pitti> jodh: but anyway, adt-run will install test depends; it might not be appropriate for the reason above, so perhaps calling pbuilder-satisfydepends directly is better for that case
<rbasak> Or just apt-get install? Why do we need the more complex depends syntax here?
<jodh> pitti: but I've still got to install pbuilder in the pristine VM right? :)
<pitti> jodh: no, these VMs have autopkgtest installed already
<pitti> and consequently, pbuilder
<pitti> jodh: we build them that way, after all :)
 * jodh really should read the adt scripts at some point ;)
<rbasak> pitti: I don't think we should rely on that. We shouldn't depend on adt-virt-null any more than we have to.
<pitti> jodh: it's the list in bin/prepare-testbed, the cloud-config bit
<pitti> jodh: search for "packages:"
<rbasak> jodh: by pristine VM, do you mean the inner nested one? I think pitti is talking about the outer one.
<pitti> rbasak: yes, but we still need adt-run, so our pristine VMs always have to have autopkgtest installed
<pitti> rbasak: they are really identical
<pitti> except of course we boot the outer one with an (initially empty) writable overlay
<rbasak> Oh I see. The image has these things preinstalled?
<pitti> rbasak: yes, by way of "packages:" in cloud-config
<rbasak> Then the inner one might use a different cloud-config
<pitti> well, at that point we don't generate VMs any more; everything is already instaled
<rbasak> I'm confused. Can we define some terms?
<pitti> we don't actually want cloud-config to go and install required packages at each run; this only happens at "prepare-testbed" (which we run once a day), not for every test
<pitti> rbasak: I guess cloud-config will actually consider the config again in the nested VMs, but as the packages are all installed already it has nothing to do
<rbasak> I see. So you create a new VM daily, use cloud-config to install things, then shut it down again?
<rbasak> Then you use a clone of that for every test?
<rbasak> Then you use a clone of that for every package?
<pitti> rbasak: yes; we use the generated VM as a read-only backing of a qemu-img generated throwaway overlay
<rbasak> So that outer VM running the dep8 test will see autopkgtest and auto-package-testing installed.
<rbasak> And the inner VM started by the outer VM will also have these things preinstalled in its image.
<pitti> correct
<rbasak> OK
<pitti> it still uses cloud-init, but it should be mostly a no-op at this point
<pitti> at least it's reasonably fast
<rbasak> Now I think that although these things are true, our tests shouldn't rely on this.
<pitti> and I have actually used them while I was offline in a train
<pitti> (well, with apt-cacher-ng for the actual tests)
<rbasak> Since I'd like to see adt-virt-null replaced with adt-virt-kvm eventually, and don't want us to lock in to the current adt-virt-null situation.
<pitti> rbasak: well, that's fine; for now we don't promise that much about the child VMs, except that "they boot and you can log in and sudo"
<rbasak> The reason I don't like it is that by using adt-virt-null we're influencing the test environment in a way that the dep8 spec allows us not to do.
<pitti> but it's the case that they are identical to the real autopkgtest VMs
<rbasak> Right.
<pitti> rbasak: right, in particular we cannot currently run "breaks-testbed" tests
<rbasak> Yep
<rbasak> So if we want things installed in a dep8 test, we should use a Depends, or for the inner VM manage that part ourselves and make sure it is done. Even if we need autopkgtest and it's there already, since that might go away.
<pitti> rbasak: so for now, I think we should let jodh play around with that stuff to get a better feel for what's still missing and how we want to wire this together
<pitti> rbasak: yep
 * jodh plays
<rbasak> OK :)
 * pitti scratches off another item from is "stuff to get done OMGbeforeholidays"
<rbasak> pitti: thanks for your work!
<pitti> rbasak: my pleasure; nice idea with the hotplugging!
<rbasak> I still don't like it. I've asked smoser for his opinion for when he wakes up.
<pitti> jibel: so, mind if I land that and break the world? I'm here until tomorrow evening to deal with regressions/fires, at worst I'll back it out
<rbasak> I mean it works. It just seems like a workaround for something that ideally shouldn't be necessary.
<pitti> rbasak: I can't say I'm that trilled by it, but it's at least efficient and seems to be reliable
<rbasak> It didn't occur to me that we have to worry about regressions.
<pitti> rbasak: yesterday I was considering just scping the image, but you know how long such hacks tend to last
<rbasak> Perhaps this functionality should be limited to a dep8 Feature?
<pitti> rbasak: I mean in the case that VMs suddenly hang or stop booting and we block autopkgtests with that
<jibel> pitti, go ahead and break the world, you're on vacations tomorrow, that'll let me a week to fix it :)
<pitti> jodh: not tomorrow yet
<pitti> err, jibel ^
<rbasak> Although atm, the tests still influence each other. With the current setup, it's more of a Feature for the entire test suite of a package, not one indiviual test.
<pitti> jodh: assigned bug 1158391 back to you for further input what you would like to see
<ubot5> bug 1158391 in Auto Package Testing "ability to have a DEP-8 test run a test in a separate full system environment" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158391
<jodh> pitti: ok, thanks.
<jodh> hmm, why is my ADTRESULTSDIR unset ?
<pitti> jibel: world duly broken, I'll watch out for autopkgtest failures (well, I do that anyway..)
<jibel> thank you
<smoser> pitti, rbasak i was reading http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/01/%23ubuntu-quality.html#t09:47
<smoser> i dont have an easy way to convince an initramfs to boot off of one out 2 identical drives.
<smoser> attach after boot  should be fine.
<smoser> the other way would be to boot with '-kernel' and '-initramfs' and '-append' with 'root=/dev/vda'
<smoser> er.. whatever it was supposed to do (or even root=/dev/by-path/virtio/0/0 or whatever that would be)
<smoser> we do boot by label, which is less than ideal, but booting by uuid woudln't even help you here.
<smoser> the attach after boot is the cleanest path i think.
<smoser> oh, the other thing.. pitti mentioned '250M'
<smoser> thats a bad size i think.
<smoser> as it implies that you've not uncompressed the qcow image
<smoser> which means that all reads tothat disk go through cpu decompression
<smoser> rbasak, how could you possibly "flag" that other disk ?
<smoser> this really is not cloud specific in any way
<smoser> other than being about 6 million times more likely to occur in a cloud
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/665235
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 665235 in Ubuntu on EC2 "grub-legacy-ec2: attaching a volume to maverick instance may boot off it" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<rbasak> smoser: yeah it's probably an initramfs thing, not a cloud-init thing
<rbasak> smoser: maybe a way to tell the initramfs/mountall to ignore certain paths?
<rbasak> I'm not sure how we'd get that message through though.
<smoser> well, not really.
<rbasak> It's sort of circular
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> the hardest thing of this is that it is event driven
<smoser> the finding of root=
<smoser> udev sees it, adds a path, and 'wait-for-root' gets an event and mounts it because that added disk matched criteria
<smoser> so you can't say "if i have 2 disks that are the same, then ..."
<smoser> because, well, then you'd have to wait around some arbitrary time for the possibility of another disk appearing that matched that criteria
<rbasak> I'd like to say "/dev/vdc" (or /dev/disk/by-path/...) does not match your criteria.
<rbasak> Kernel cmdline seems appropriate, but if we can do root=/dev/vda and that works, perhaps that's my answer.
<smoser> you can, but thats yucky
<smoser> becauase then you have to just "know" the right kernel paramters
<smoser> or inspect them.
<rbasak> Good point
<smoser> or i have to publish them (which is only marginally better, but then implies that people *should* do this)
<rbasak> Anyway, I wondered if there was an easy solution, and/or if we care. Sounds like it's more complicated than it's worth.
<smoser> consuming cloud images should not require knowing intimate details about the inconsistency of the linux kernel command line parameter system.
<smoser> one option might be to use grub's env area
<smoser> or MBR area
<smoser> where we would allow reading of the 'root=' param from a well defined location inside the MBR.
<rbasak> MBR involves modifying the disk image though, at which point we might as well change the label.
<smoser> grub woudl have to do it.
<smoser> not so much though
<smoser> and modifying the label doen'st really help so much as i might move to uuid :)
<rbasak> Perhaps the BIOS should have a config area for this stuff.
<rbasak> Doesn't UEFI do something like that? :)
<smoser> and modifying the label would break boot of that image!
<smoser> your mention of uefi is very relevant.
<rbasak> OOI, is there a UEFI-supporting qemu model?
<smoser> in that MBR is not sufficent as i would ideally hope to sometime in the near future have cloud images that are uefi/mbr dual boot
<smoser> yes, there is.
<smoser> but thats not rreally any better.
<smoser> its just changing the place that you look to use your intrinsic and brittle knowledge.
<smoser> you see that bug above ?
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/665235
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 665235 in Ubuntu on EC2 "grub-legacy-ec2: attaching a volume to maverick instance may boot off it" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<smoser> that was the first time i went through this thought process :)
<smoser> and punted.
<smoser> root=/dev/*da1
<smoser> thats what we want :)
<rbasak> What if virtual machines always used /dev/vda as the root fs, and it was up to
<rbasak> right
<smoser> root=/dev/*da1,LABEL=X
<smoser> or uuid
<rbasak> it was up to the host to make sure that the first disk is first
<smoser> oh, shoot. did we lose /dev/disk/by-path ?
<smoser> i seem to recall that , and i dont have it here.
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1193705
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193705 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[udev] /dev/disk/by-path missing" [Low,Incomplete]
<smoser> so that wont be helpful
<rbasak> btw, cloud-localds needs genisoimage which doesn't recommend or suggest.
<smoser> well it doesn't require it.
<rbasak> also qemu-utils for qemu-img
<rbasak> in the default use case it needs it
<smoser> it does depend on it in saucy i think
<smoser> unless i didn't upload
<rbasak> The problem remains in saucy
<rbasak> I just started a fresh instance based on a recent daily and upgraded everything
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936522/
<smoser> so its in trunk
<rbasak> OK so it'll get there in the end. No worries :)
<smoser> ah. but that iddn't make it to saucy.
<smoser> rbasak, so...
<smoser> this and your other tool
<smoser> that you  mentioend
<smoser> the dependency creap of cloud-utils scares me
<rbasak> Yeah I need to finish it all
<rbasak> And adt-virt-kvm
<rbasak> Maybe split the package up?
<smoser> so my long term plan is to move cloud-localds and some of the other things into
<smoser> cloud-image-utils
<smoser> or the like
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> because you dont likely need genisoimage in your cloud image
<smoser> so you're welcome to do that for me :)
<smoser> i'd even depend on 'mtools' in cloud-image-utils
<rbasak> For nested kvm I do :)
<smoser> well, that is a very specific use case of a cloud instance.
<smoser> not necessarily a incorrect one. just probably not the most common
<smoser> the kernel is the other area whwere we end up with feature creep
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1206961
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206961 in linux (Ubuntu) "Include rbd and kvm modules in the virtual package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smoser> that was the motivation for my discussion on dropping 'linux-virtual' and having 'linux-server' and 'linux-generic' where linux-server would include this sort of stuff, but would not include bluetooth and audio drivers.
<smoser> anyway.
<rbasak> Yeah makes sense
<rbasak> Thanks for the discussion
<balloons> smartboyhw, sorry I dozed off before we finished conversing last night it seems :-p check out: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/07/automating-core-apps-how-we-doing.html
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah
<dkessel> warm evening
<balloons> dkessel, evening to you
 * dkessel has 'run-adt-test' failing silently :/
<dkessel> pitti, are you there? can you tell me why run-adt-test is (silently) failing here?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936933/
<pitti> hey dkessel
<pitti> dkessel: sorry, didn't get to your mail yet
<dkessel> pitti: oh nvm - i guess i need to download the vm image again after the reboot....
 * dkessel remembers he had this before... last year
<pitti> dkessel: you mean that immediately exits?
<pitti> dkessel: I was just about to give your branch a try, but I don't have much time today any mor3e
<dkessel> pitti: yup, that exits quite immediately
<pitti> dkessel: I don't have much experience with running adt-test as user
<pitti> i. e. "anything could happen"
<pitti> dkessel: nevermind, I mis-looked; it's run-adt-test
<dkessel> pitti: well if you could find some minutes the other day, that would be great...
<pitti> dkessel: does /tmp/adt/disks/pristine-saucy-amd64.img actually exist?
<pitti> dkessel: btw, I set BASEDIR=/home/martin-scratch/images/adt in ~/.adtrc, so that I don't keep losing my VMs
<dkessel> ahhh .adtrc... - yeah that was my problem... it was missing after reboot. thanks
<pitti> I also have APTPROXY=http://10.0.2.2:3142 in there, to use apt-cacher-ng
<pitti> together with -s, it's a real joy to see download and install taking seconds only :)
<pitti> dkessel: I'm running the tests with run-adt-test now; the actual maven tests are running now
<dkessel> pitti, good hints with the environment variables :) - well let's see if it fails on your system too...
<pitti> dkessel: yes, I get the same error
<pitti> dkessel: when I run "sudo adt-run --built-tree=. --no-built-binaries --debug --- adt-virt-null" in the unpacked tree (in the VM) I get further
<pitti> ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:2.5:compile (default-compile) on project cli: Fatal error compiling: tools.jar not found: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/../lib/tools.jar
<pitti> dkessel: but this downloads from http://repo.jenkins-ci.org, so this would fail in the data center anyway
<pitti> dkessel: shouldn't we have all these modules packaged already?
<pitti> dkessel: I have absolutely no idea about the original error yet, I'll try to have a look tomorrow
 * pitti waves good night, need to leave
<dkessel> pitti: night
<m-b-o> balloons !
<balloons> hey m-b-o :-)
<balloons> ok, so is autopilot confirmed installed now?
<m-b-o> installing atm
<m-b-o> it's about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1207315
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207315 in Ubuntu Weather App "Autopilot test failures when run on device" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> ahh yes.. I get to look through popey's bugs in a few
<m-b-o> I'm on the device via ssh. So I can start a testrun from there?
<m-b-o> autopilot is now installed
<balloons> m-b-o, yes, there's a nice wiki page talking about this. let me pull it up
<m-b-o> got it running :)
<balloons> m-b-o, I think this is the page I was looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/UbuntuTouch
<m-b-o> UInput: UInputError('"/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing',)
<balloons> did you use phablet-test-run?
<m-b-o> ballons: thanks!
<m-b-o> autopilot run ubuntu_weather_app
<knome> balloons, HELLO.
<knome> balloons, we need your help :)
<balloons> m-b-o, this page too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot. But you've got it going so :-)
<knome> balloons, can you re-enable the xubuntu product being visible in packages. ?
<balloons> knome, ey-ey capt'n
<knome> ta
<knome> balloons, for me, it says status: active though, so please tell me if i should be able to do that myself
<balloons> Xubuntu Desktop has you as owner and still active
<balloons> knome, what are you having trouble with/
<knome> balloons, it doesn't appear in the tracker...
<balloons> knome, you should add a build for it.. and a milestone too
<balloons> knome, so you can see all the milestones now for saucy.. I have a milestone for each app
<knome> aha...
<balloons> you can do the same, or lump all your apps under one milestone
<balloons> you see last cycle we had milestones for each testing event
<balloons> that's the traditional way of doing it
<knome> how do i control milestones?
<balloons> knome, do you have access? it's  a tab
<knome> summary products testcases testsuites series builds
<balloons> nice.. so you can't set product families or milestones
<knome> >__<
<balloons> ok, well, I can. so how would you like it setup?
<balloons> yes sad panda
<knome> is there any possibility i can get super cow powers? :P
<knome> look at the xubuntu desktop product - we all have it organized under that
<balloons> have you been working with stgraber on the ui stuff? tell him you'd like super cow powers, haha.. he controls the acl's, but again you are already set as owner for xubuntu stuff in packages
<knome> as long as it shows up in the tracker for testing anyway you see it fit, we're happy
<knome> yes, but looks like i can't do much!
<balloons> product families are silly.. and milestones can be static
<balloons> builds are the most important
<balloons> so you want a milestone for xubuntu? called what?
<knome> what are the milestones usually called?
<balloons> from there you can edit the builds for apps you want to appear, etc
<knome> if it's the name that's showing up in the tracker frontpage "Xubuntu Desktop" would be good
<knome> this is just over-confusing because you have ten things and the name is the same for al!
<knome> *all
<balloons> well step back for a moment from the craziness that is the package tracker. the iso tracker has milestones you know. saucy daily, saucy alpha 1, saucy beta, saucy final
<balloons> historically the package tracker followed this line of thinking and name milestones for each testing event. So if we had a testing week, that was a milestone. If we had a specific call for testing, that was a milestone
<knome> generally, do you do multiple milestones for packages?
<balloons> now, we've eschewed that and have milestones for the entire cycle; a bit like the dailies
<knome> right
<balloons> perhaps we should push our thoughts a bit more on this
<knome> then the milestone should be called Saucy
<balloons> make a proper daily milestone, add product families for apps, add slot things accordingly
<knome> yes...
<knome> oh please yes
<balloons> lol.. iterations my friend..
<balloons> that seems to make a lot of sense. I think it's definitely worthy of a mockup
<balloons> we can use the test site to do a quick trial run of how it could look
<knome> sure
<knome> let me turn up my desktop machine, this chair isn't comfortable
<knome> turn on too
<balloons> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/
<balloons> knome, forgive me, but your getting some ubuntu packages assigned to xubuntu for test purposes :-p\
<knome> fffst
<knome> ;)
<balloons> you = xubuntu
<knome> basically, we have testsuites like "Xubuntu Office"
<knome> and "Xfce"
<knome> which contain several testcases, like Abiword, Gnumeric, ...
<balloons> I'm a visual person, so let's start here and iterate ;-)
<knome> then we have the Xubuntu Desktop product
<knome> let me get my head around it
<balloons> ok, it's coming together here: http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/254/builds
<balloons> ok, so the basic layout is setup now
<knome> except the products shouldn't be named by apps
<knome> that doesn't make sense for me
<knome> if one app has one testcase, it should just be shown as a testcase, not have a testsuite named by it
<knome> i think the xfce testsuite is the easiest
<knome> we clearly have a lot of different small components for it
<knome> and they share the xfce testsuite
<knome> in the same way, firefox and thunderbird should be in a "xubuntu internet" testsuite
<knome> does that make sense to you?
<knome> balloons, ^
<balloons> I'm swapping channels at the moment, and thinking :-)
<balloons> so can we roll back for one moment
<knome> sure.
<balloons> what your describing is not possible atm
<knome> why not?
<knome> it clearly seems possible
<balloons> if I understand properly.. but it might be
<balloons> hence, roll back
<balloons> haha
<knome> just don't name the testuite "firefox"
<balloons> so, does what is on the page make sense?
<knome> anything that doesn't make sense is: http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/254/builds
<knome> in the xubuntu product, we'd like to have subitems like "Xubuntu Office"
<knome> (which would then have testsuites like abiword and gnumeric)
<balloons> right, but those are the products being listed
<knome> huh?
<balloons> fileroller is a product
<balloons> i made it a part of the xubuntu family
<knome> in that case... where are the testsuites?
<balloons> click the product, aka fileroller
<balloons> and then the testsuites are listed
<knome> right
<knome> i see...
<balloons> SO, you could make a internet xubuntu product
<knome> well no, it's fine if the product is "Xubuntu Desktop"
<balloons> Ill try mocking up one as you say
<balloons> ohh.. your ok now?
<knome> that's just *one level* of duplicating things
<knome> yeah, i don't see families, so...
<balloons> ok, so what should I tweak?
<knome> in http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/, no "Xubuntu" shows up
<knome> if you could add a Xubutnu family (and add the "Xubuntu Desktop" product to that) and make it show up, i'd be happy
<balloons> knome, well I want to keep pursing your ideas in the sanbox
<balloons> so as the sandbox stands should we make changes?
<knome> balloons, let me try to get my head around it again :D
<balloons> make a xubuntu internet product family and list products under it?
<balloons> make a xubuntu internet product in the xubuntu product family, and add firefox etc testsuites to it?
<knome> so, the milestone would be "Saucy Daily" - that's good
<balloons> knome, yea, we could choose something like that
<balloons> hey Noskcaj join in the fun :-)
<knome> no when i click that...
<balloons> we're brainstorming on how we layout packages.qa.u.com
<knome> can you explain two things:
<Noskcaj> ok
<knome> 1) what's the products filter on the left
<knome> 2) what's the subtitles (table cells with dark bg)?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello to you also :-) I have good news.. adding a feed works again in rss reader
<balloons> product filters are product families
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> they are the same as the table subtitles
<Letozaf_> balloons, good
<balloons> Product (Xubuntu) is a product family
<balloons> under Product (Xubuntu), you see fileroller. that is a product, assigned to the xubuntu product family
<knome> balloons, ok, so...
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have done the swipe thing, but it doesn't work, can you have a look at it, it swipes on the top left side of the screen instead on the topic
<knome> balloons, would it make sense that the product families were flavor names?
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure send along the source
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, just a minute
<balloons> knome, in the iso world that is how it's done. here, well that depends :-)
<balloons> I just set it up to be a clone of how iso.qa.ubuntu.com is done
<balloons> we should iterate and tweak from there
<knome> balloons, i would do as we do it in ISO, to not confuse people
<knome> when we refer to "product family", it should always be clear what we are referring to
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/checkswipe
<knome> balloons, so yeah, the product families should be flavor names
<knome> balloons, then, the product should be "Xubuntu Desktop" for example
<balloons> ok, fair enough. Now, did you want to mess with the products themselves? in the iso world a product is an image
<balloons> in the packages world a product is a package
<knome> balloons, will autopilot tests show up in packages. too ?
<balloons> knome, what do you mean show up? not by default no
<knome> balloons, where are the autopilot tests reported+
<knome> ?
<balloons> we could setup something to push autopilot results to the tracker it's been done in the past
<balloons> autopilot results are pushed to jenkins
<balloons> depending on the test, it's spread around various jenkins instances
<Letozaf_>  balloons it's in the test_remove_topic test
<balloons> the idea is the qa dashboard should be the source for all the data
<knome> balloons, would it make sense if the products were called "Xubuntu manual tests" ?
<balloons> knome, so in theory you should see the collated results here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/
<knome> etc...
 * Letozaf_ is doing an apt-get update and dist-upgrade
 * Letozaf_ got the rssreader updates :)
 * balloons checking
<balloons> if you got the updates, feel free to push that new branch up :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, the branch seems to be missing the test_.py file?
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh!! let me check
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol.. no worries..
<balloons> just bzr add if needed.. it's weird it's missing
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it's weired, I see other missing files though
<knome> balloons, huh? :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me push it againg with another name
<balloons> knome, umm hmm.. xubuntu manual tests
<knome> balloons, yes - that would avoid calling two levels with the same title
<balloons> I could see that.. I don't think it would bother me at all..
<balloons> knome, which 2 levels are the same now?
<knome> balloons, product, testsuite, testcase :P
<knome> balloons, THREE!
<balloons> manual tests is a bit redudant as every product family would have it
<knome> balloons, sure. but it's redundant to have a product called fileroller, with one testsuite called fileroller, with one testcase called fileroller
<balloons> knome, let me try adding your other idea
<balloons> i'll just play around and push things to that page :-)
<knome> sure
<balloons> knome, ok I added xubuntu office a couple ways
<balloons> refresh and have a look
<balloons> one under xubuntu product family and one as it's own product family
<knome> the one under makes more sense to me
<knome> so in http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/27971/testcases, what are the table headers?
<balloons> testsuites
<knome> wjat
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is strange, I did this:  bzr push lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/anotherSwipeCnt
<knome> ... what's the xubuntu office then? product?
<Letozaf_> balloons, and got this output: Using default stacking branch /+branch-id/717401 at chroot-68486096:///~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/
<Letozaf_> Created new stacked branch referring to /+branch-id/717401.
<balloons> Letozaf_, that looks fine.. right? it made a new branch.. you could have push to your original
<balloons> knome, we can change the names, lol.. i'm just trying to point out how the data is structed and how you can play with it
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh yes ... missed a refresh of my browser :p
<knome> balloons, let me open a pad :P
<balloons> k
<Letozaf_> balloons, I changed a looot of things so I thought it would be better to open another one
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, let me pull that one
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so i'll run and then look at the code.. I can see it :-)
<knome> balloons, http://pad.ubuntu.com/WygoQzxF0h
<knome> balloons, see, there's no redundancy (except the product one)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<knome> balloons, compare to the current structure (just added that)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh i see.. it swipes too high is all
<balloons> knome, looking
 * Letozaf_ is looking at the code
<knome> balloons, the point is, the user will need to click something 4 times to get to the abiword test anyway
<knome> balloons, there will always be redundancy.
<balloons> knome, i get your point.. the redundancy is sometimes important
<knome> balloons, i don't see how it is important here
<balloons> as not every product has a testsuite named after itself, then a testcase that is similar
<balloons> however 99% do :-)
<knome> if a product doesn't have a testsuite named after itself - then great - let's keep that
<knome> but for xubuntu's POV, abiword *is* simply a testcase
<knome> it isn't a testsuite
<knome> and definitely not a product
<balloons> again, packages tracker was made with the mindset product = package
<balloons> we can change that, just history of how we got here
<knome> sure
<balloons> in practice your right.. everything is a 1 to 1 relationship and the structure is cumbersome
<knome> i see your point on why that makes sense
<Letozaf_> balloons, even if I change the lineY value it still swipes high
<knome> it's just redundant, and it makes people confused as there are multiple levels of things and they all have the same titles
<balloons> we made the structure to share data as much as possible..
<balloons> right.. so this is a pretty big proposed change
<knome> i understand that, and i see we will lose some of the shared data
<balloons> knome, well let's see
<knome> otoh, we can leave the biggests tests out of the xubuntu desktop product
<balloons> testsuites can be shared
<knome> eg. we can definitely test firefox under the firefox product
<balloons> testcases can be shared
<balloons> what are we losing out on/
<knome> balloons, tracking if all tests are run
<knome> balloons, if testcases are under two different products, each product count their own stats
<balloons> right
<knome> balloons, eg. 1 done/2 tests total
<knome> that's the only thing we lose with this new structure
<knome> but IMO that's a non-problem
<balloons> atm, we're happy to get results from a multitude
<balloons> i don't see it as such..
<knome> sure, and i know the bugs are shared
<knome> my point is
<balloons> you saw my multi-flavor product family
<knome> sure.
<balloons> we could just use that right?
<knome> exactly.
<balloons> there's only a few apps that would go there
<knome> we can group the worst tests there, like firefox
<balloons> browsers, email clients?
<knome> definitely
<knome> yup
<knome> also
<knome> atm we share xfce with ubuntu studio
<balloons> I was just going to say that
<balloons> studio and mythbuntu
<knome> but in all honesty, they can just go and report the xfce tests under our product
<knome> at least studio
<balloons> and ubuntu gnome now as well
<balloons> very similar
<knome> ubuntu gnome doesn't use xfce :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I run the rssreader app I just updated from PPA I get : file:///usr/share/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app.qml:7 "./listview": no such directory
<knome> it uses gnome :P
<balloons> lol.. no to ubuntu
<knome> heh
<knome> yeah
<balloons> there will be more overlap there than normal for a flavor
<balloons> perhaps perhaps
<knome> but that's something UG/U need to resolve
<knome> maybe UG should create a product that only had packages that are *unique* to them
<balloons> of course, by 14.04 that woin't be the case
<knome> sure
<balloons> I would encourage the idea to test only packages specific to you under your flavor
<knome> definitely.
<balloons> the others can go into a multiflavor bucket
<knome> that's why we would like a flavor-product
<balloons> but I don't think that will be too big
<balloons> ok ,so let's mock your proposed
<knome> to make it clear which packages our testers need to test
<balloons> I'll need some time to do it
<knome> we don't want to have to maintain a list elsewhere...
<knome> sure :)
<knome> (it's pretty much done in the non-sandbox though ;))
<balloons> Letozaf_, it might be broken in the ppa.. they just updated the source today
<balloons> not sure when it built
<balloons> it *shouldn't* be broken, but it's possible
<knome> balloons, the only thing we lack in production is the Xubuntu product family.
<Letozaf_> balloons, just wanted to try to add a feed but I'm not in a hurry :)
<knome> balloons, and the Saucy Daily milestone.
<balloons> Letozaf_, bzr merge lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
<balloons> that will merge with your source and you can try it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get bzr: ERROR: Working tree "/home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-rssreader-app/" has uncommitted changes (See bzr status).
<balloons> you should commit first beforehand :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, wait I changed a line...
<Letozaf_> balloons, it worked thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool it works now :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried to change the value of lineY in the code but the swipe is alway high and in the same place
<knome> balloons, so did you process my input already? ;)
<balloons> knome, lol, no debugging things
<balloons> Letozaf_, playing around with it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks :p
<knome> balloons, btw... you've mis-ID'd some tests in the branch.
<knome> balloons, eg. there is already tests 1589->1592.
<balloons> knome, I can't misid them, as they are set by the script.. haha
 * knome slaps the script
<balloons> but seriously if they are mis-id'ed it means someone or something duped them
<balloons> I'm guessing humans
<knome> aha.
<knome> i'll fix that later today then.
<knome> but let lderan fix the script.
<lderan> :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so you have a select_many on the canonical topic
<balloons> it would be better if we knew exactly what to select
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I use select single I get an error :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure.. hence we need to assign an objectName and go after the right one :-)
<balloons> let me have a look in vis for a minute
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<knome> balloons, elfy: i fixed the ID's on the branch.
<balloons> ty
<knome> np
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, looking looking :)
<elfy> knome: ok - I'll work at getting the rest done asap then
<knome> elfy, what rest? :)
<Letozaf_> balloons,  :) I'm looking too ...
<elfy> knome: oh ok ...
<elfy> I just need to deal with the bugs then
<elfy> thanks :)
<knome> elfy, yup. np ;)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I see Standard, text with Canonical
<balloons> looking at TopicTab.qml I want to see if things line up
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used it, but don't remember why I discarded it ...
<balloons> TopicTab.qml doeesn't seem to line up
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe because it did not have x and y properties
<balloons> so this is coming from somewhere else
<balloons> yes, the label is no good
<balloons> all the x, y is 0 0
<balloons> ;-p
<balloons> ok, so looking deeper I see the labelvisual your going after
<balloons> with coordinates :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep that's why I picked it
<Letozaf_> balloons, but doesn't work with select single, only many
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you ever have to use select_many it means your search isn't specific enough
<balloons> your getting multiple matches back
<balloons> and that's not going to work :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, true
<Letozaf_> balloons, I didn't find anything else though
<balloons> again, I want an objectname for each topic.. but I'm not finding it in the qml
<balloons> Letozaf_, one thing you can do is multiple searches
<balloons> so for instance you could do this
<balloons> item = self.app.select_many('Standard', text = 'Canonical')
<balloons>         return item.select_single('LabelVisual', text = 'Canonical')
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks good
<Letozaf_> I will try it
<balloons> the idea is you can issue a select, then issue a select against the result set from the first select
<balloons> and so on
<balloons> again however I want to find this in qml and do it that way
<balloons> ahh! there it is
<balloons> d'oh
<balloons> look in the feeds folder
<balloons> the qml file is in there.. managetopicspage.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok found it
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I added objectNames to those objects on the page
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found only the Standard one
<Letozaf_> balloons, where is the LabelVisual ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, sometimes the object titles don't line up.. for instance you'll never see a QQuickLoader in qml.. they are spawned from the std qml files
<balloons> perhaps a little confusing. I like to just assign some objectNames and then go into vis and look at the object I want and make sure it's named
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok ...
<balloons> then use the object name from looking at in in vis, combined with the assigned object name and you should be set
<balloons> in this case, I would grab all the topics
<balloons> then filter by the topic title you want, which can be a second select or property check or whatever
<knome> 00:01  balloons: ok, so looking deeper I see the labelvisual your going after
<knome> balloons, you're
<balloons> I was doing so well..
<knome> ;)
<knome> or i just wasn't around
<knome> weren't? blah. :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think I've confused you, but here's what I would do
<balloons> wasn't is correct
<knome> oki.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried but did not work :(
<balloons>     ListView {
<balloons>         id: manageTopicsList
<balloons>         objectName: "topicList"
<balloons>         item = self.app.select_many('QQuickListView', text = 'topicList')
<balloons>         return item.select_single('LabelVisual', text = 'Canonical')
<balloons> :-( syntax is wrong
 * knome slaps balloons 
<knome> use a pad
<balloons> I'm so lazy
<knome> (or get a(nother) room)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> I do like the saying.. get a pad!
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> people displaying public affection could be yelled at, "get a room"
<balloons> so it falls in line with that..
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol lol
<balloons> "get a  ..."
<balloons> get a job ya bum, etc
<balloons> anywyas///
<knome> haha, yes ;)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I understood what you did, I will try tomorrow it's getting late for me :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope it will work :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm not getting an object after defining it
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> sad panda.. I'll keep chuggin along
<balloons> that should work, so :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try this tomorrow evening, and come back in case it doesn't work :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed now :P
<balloons> sleep well Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks for your help
<Letozaf_> balloons, good night :)
<knome> balloons, so... >:)
<lderan> yes balloons :P
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-02
<sak> taking freenode.net mobile
<pitti> Good morning
<TheDrums> Howdy.
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj how's the translation fixing with kirkland?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, good. I've fix the.pot file on Launchpad, the one in testdrive is now current and testdrive actually includes translations
<Noskcaj> *fixed
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, great:)
<smartboyhw> Now we can enable translations for everybody:P
<Noskcaj> yep. I've also fixed a stack of lintian warnings and made testdrive a debian "native" package
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, wait. Why native?
<smartboyhw> Give me a proper explanation plz.
<Noskcaj> as in the debian/sources/format file say 3.0 (native) rather than 3.0 (quilt). This is becuse the debin folder is a stock part of testdrive
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK.
<smartboyhw> Has the code been merged in?
<Noskcaj> half has, then kirkland went offline and i had school
<Noskcaj> also, i'm part of the testdrive maintainers group now
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, good job:)
<Noskcaj> :)
<smartboyhw> Heck, I'm too busy with Kubuntu here;P
<Noskcaj> I've found time to finally maintain stuff in debian and to mod my PC. Although that's about all i've done
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, well it's summer holidays, of course you have time....
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, no it's not. It's winter and school is happening
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, well "Winter" holidays for you I thought;P
<smartboyhw> Anyways...
<Noskcaj> FYI: holidays only go for two weeks here.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: So, the Testdrive hackfest, when can you stay till?
<Noskcaj> also, I GOT SPONSORED BY IceModz.com
<Noskcaj> !!!
<Noskcaj> :)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I knew that, thank you...
<smartboyhw> You publicly announced that on your blog, PLZZZZZZ
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, where's the Testdrive Hackfest wiki page?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, ok. but the stuff is here now. and wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive/Hackfest
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I saw one bug talking about pae settings, you want that bug to be fixed?
<smartboyhw> In Testdrive project I mean (forgotten the bug no.)
<smartboyhw> If somebody is able to add netboot to the ISO testing list, I will really give him a thumbs up:P
<smartboyhw> Since it's a different link entirely
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, feel free to add more things to the to-do list. can you add both of those?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, both?
<smartboyhw> netboot is in there already:P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I want the Google+ Hangout on 14-15 UTC.
<smartboyhw> Plz.
<Noskcaj> ok, change it. I'm not going to be online then.
<Noskcaj> maybe we finish at 1500 then?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, well no, I just don't want to do Hangouts when I'm about to sleep.
<smartboyhw> I will sleep at 1600
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, changed
<Noskcaj> :)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I'm now thinking about Parallels.
<Noskcaj> If someone pulls that off...
<smartboyhw> Andres will drop it, so I guess in the wiki page don't say "fix" it?
<smartboyhw> I think it's rather difficult to....
<smartboyhw> You know, fix
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, it's better you post to Planet Ubuntu to promote the Testdrive Hackfest
<smartboyhw> So we can include it in the coming UWN
<smartboyhw> And ofc, tell everyone you are now one of the maintainers:P
<smartboyhw> WT, you got 8580 karma in Launchpad!!?!?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I'll leave parallels in the hackfest for if someone wants to make it work.
<smartboyhw> I got 7682 only:(
<Noskcaj> Translations FTW!
<Noskcaj> I've got about 2000 through other stuff
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, most of mine from packaging:P
<smartboyhw> You got 170 in Soyuz, I'm 5960
<smartboyhw> So, too focused on packaging it seems;P
<Noskcaj> i'd say that
<Noskcaj> i'll be back soon. i have jobs to do and a case handle to make
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you got a job!?!?!?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, no, i mean, feed animals, carry rubbish to the bins, etc. although with a family of 7 and 50+ animals, i chould be getting payed ;)
<Noskcaj> *should
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL\
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, hey! How was your trip to London?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, greato
<DanChapman> awesome!
<DanChapman> jibel: hey, how are you? Any idea why the terminal test has an import error? I've been trying to figure it out but it runs fine locally.
<jibel> DanChapman, Hi, I'm fine thanks. It is because the file is not in python path. I'll add '.' before starting autopilot, that shoudl fix the problem
<DanChapman> jibel, brilliant cheers mate.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, one other testdrive thing. Have you translated it to all the languages you know?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no. And translating to Chinese takes a real lot of time.
<smartboyhw> Not like English (Australia)
<smartboyhw> After all, it's not-Latin.
<smartboyhw> And I only use Pinyin instead of the better Cangjie or Quick
<smartboyhw> Since I don't know the latter two.
<smartboyhw> I will ask people to help, no worries;P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, can you ask kirkland to kill the 3.21 SRU to raring?
<smartboyhw> Obviously it can't be an "SRU", since it introduces new features
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, ok, and will do, although kirkland and roaxsoak have power
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, What do you think i still need to do with the hackfest on planet ubuntu? http://noskcaj10.wordpress.com/?p=143&preview=true
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, eh, that page gave me a 404, thank you
<Noskcaj> I'll put it up then, should be fine.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I got somebody that will help translate UbuntuKylin to Chinese
<smartboyhw> :P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, please tell me you typed that wrong.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no I didn't. That somebody will tell a whole GROUP of people to translate.
<smartboyhw> A GROUP of people is much faster than me.
<smartboyhw> And as I said, my translation speed is VERY slow.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, ok, cool. the bit that confused me was "I got somebody that will help translate UbuntuKylin to Chinese" when kylin is already chinese. I see what you meant though
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, s*** I mean testdrive
<smartboyhw> And BTW UbuntuKylin isn't translated fully INTO Chinese:P
<Noskcaj> lololololololololololol
<Noskcaj> :)
<smartboyhw> lololololololololololololololololololololol
<smartboyhw> So Noskcaj your post managed to copy everything from the wiki page. Good job.
<Noskcaj> :)
<smartboyhw> Don't copy next time, plz.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i tried to edit the bits that mattered
<jibel> DanChapman, I failure left in terminal tests https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/35/testReport/
<jibel> DanChapman, it is probably because the terminal is open from the current directory not $HOME
<DanChapman> jibel, yeah just seen it. I will change it to get the cwd and test it that way. Thanks for sorting that out :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, that or launch with gnome-terminal --working-directory=~
<jibel> or the value of $HOME if ap doesn't expand ~
<DanChapman> jibel, the --working-directory works a treat. thanks
<slickymaster> good morning all
<smartboyhw> Ouch, Noskcaj left
<smartboyhw> Good evening slickymaster
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: hi, morning here ;)
<DanChapman> slickymaster, morning!
<slickymaster> DanChapman, good morning
<pitti> jibel: do you have an lxc setup to give https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/ubuntu/saucy/autopkgtest/lxc/+merge/172856 a try? if not, I'll postpone that until after the holidays
<pitti> jibel: it currently needs cloud-images containers, not debootstrap ones, so I'll think about how to install that on ubuntu builds only
<jibel> pitti, I am not sure to have time to test it today
<pitti> jibel: ok, no worries; this isn't super-urgent
<smartboyhw> balloons, PING PING PING
<smartboyhw> Can you promote Testdrive Hackfest for us?
<smartboyhw> us = me + Noskcaj
<balloons> smartboyhw, evening to you
<balloons> it's next saturday :-)
<balloons> coming up fast :-)
<balloons> and yes, I most certainly can
<smartboyhw> balloons, many thanks!
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj is now in the Testdrive team BTQW
<smartboyhw> *BTW
<balloons> I'm happy to see you guys have specifics to work on, a nice timeframe and hosted hangouts.. Good work, I think it will come together nicely for you
<balloons> Actually smartboyhw I'll make a g+ event for folks
<smartboyhw> balloons, GOOD
<smartboyhw> Thank you!
<balloons> smartboyhw, bah, I can't find you on g+
<smartboyhw> balloons, !?
<smartboyhw> Ho Wan Chan
<smartboyhw> It's not Howard Chan at least;P
<balloons> ahh, not howard.. :-)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<balloons> your in my friends, it should pop.. but it wasn't, lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<slickymaster> balloons, sorry for intruding so abruptly but since you're speaking about Noskcaj, do you think he might had forgotten this https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/Orage/+merge/177683
<balloons> ohh my slickymaster didn't even see your message :-)
<slickymaster> balloons, np
<slickymaster> balloons, as you were speaking about Noskcaj with smartboyhw I remember to ask you if it was possible that he might had forgotten to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/Orage/+merge/177683
<balloons> slickymaster, sure..  it sounds like he was ready to merge it. I can certainly do so, but it seems he wanted a few changes -- can you make them?
<balloons> btw, great work on all the xubuntu testcases.. It's amazing they've all been written
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh mate, I wanted to ask you about ubiquity.. did you get followup on the errors?
<slickymaster> balloons, of course I can, I posted exactly that asking him,and as he haven't answered me until now I imagine that he completely forgot it
<balloons> yea, most likely. I'd make the change and send another message. if he doesn't merge it over the weekend, I'll do it for you ;-)
<xnox> balloons: it's best to follow up with somebody who wrote autopilot, as that's unrelated to ubiquity nor the tests.
<slickymaster> balloons, ok, will do it, then
<balloons> perfect
<slickymaster> balloons, thanks
<DanChapman> balloons, hello!
<balloons> hey xnox, DanChapman. So the issue boils down to an autopilot bug
<balloons> ?
<robotfuel> balloons: what's the autopilot bug?
<DanChapman> robotfuel, we've been getting an attribute error, Process object has no poll attribute
<DanChapman> robotfuel, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot_ubiquity-saucy/20/ARCH=i386,TESTNAME=ubiquity,label=rabisu/testReport/ubiquity.tests.test_default/DefaultInstallTests/test_default_install/
<balloons> DanChapman, so no changes have been pushed to the code.. and thus it started then when a new version of autopilot hit?
<xnox> robotfuel: we had our own way to specify private dbus address, and now the new way to do it, interferes with us. and i'm not sure how to port ubiquity to new way.
<xnox> or some such.
<xnox> robotfuel: our wrapper script starts dbus session bus as root and starts ubiquity & autopilot with that bus in environment. but now it throws a hizzy fit =)
<DanChapman> balloons, i made some changes to the tests but they were running fine until ap updated
<robotfuel> xnox: do you have a bug open?
<balloons> yes, ^^ ?
<xnox> robotfuel: no. I wasn't sure where to investigate it further.
<balloons> ok, well, let's get one opened up :-)
<robotfuel> xnox: we can ask for more info if we need it
<xnox> robotfuel:
<xnox> bug #1207824
<ubot5> bug 1207824 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "custom session DBUS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207824
<xnox> it's against autopilot & ubiquity
<balloons> thanks xnox
<robotfuel> xnox: thanks
<robotfuel> xnox: this was the commit that broke your test https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix_1206011_launch_test_app_dbus_bus/+merge/177334
<xnox> robotfuel: but i guess you want that, thus ubiquity should be fixed. but i didn't look deep enough to see how ubiquity should be fixed =)
<robotfuel> xnox: if you have a custom dbus session bus address you need to add it to your  get_autopilot_proxy_object_for_process(my_process, None, dbus_bus=<my custom address> )
<robotfuel> xnox: by default it's using session
<robotfuel> xnox: which wasn't the case before
<xnox> robotfuel: ack, thanks. I'll look into that next week =)
<balloons> guten abend dkessel
<dkessel> hallo balloons! :)
<balloons> wie geht?
<knome> was?
<balloons> sorry knome I know exactly 0 words in Finnish :-(
<knome> balloons, mitä kuuluu?
<knome> balloons, == what's up?
<knome> fixed that for you ;)
<balloons> knome, I want to answer "the sky"
<balloons> :-p
 * balloons wonders how on earth to pronounce that
<dkessel> mir geht es gut balloons. aber es ist etwas warm hier.
<knome> lol ;)
<dkessel> knome, mitä kuuluu?
<knome> balloons, that joke doesn't work in finnish ;)
<balloons> knome, hah!
<knome> balloons, but the literal translation can be "what do you hear"
<balloons> ahh, it literally means What do you hear?
<knome> yes ;)
<balloons> :-)
<knome> so you can answer "i'm listening to ..."
<balloons> dkessel, gut! es ist warm hier auch. Ich mag es :-)
<dkessel> that explains the many finnish bands :) if people have to explain all day what they are listening to....
<knome> hahah
<knome> dkessel, minulle kuuluu hyvää. entä sinulle?
<dkessel> knome: ??? :)
<knome> dkessel, just answering your question!
<balloons> lol! a little friday evening fun.. So knome since I stopped hacking autopilot, shall we finish the mockup from yesterday?
<knome> balloons, later, if that works for you
<balloons> knome, I think the ball is mostly in my court. I'll try and update things now
<knome> sure
<dkessel> knome, minulle kuuluu hyvää :)
<knome> \o/
<knome> google translate?
<dkessel> mhh yeah some translation site :)
<dkessel> dict.cc, actually
<knome> heh
<knome> who needs translation sites for finnish? O:)
 * dkessel talks to cat: no cat, it's 30°C in here. there's lying on my lap today....
<balloons> does he like your lap or your shoulders better?
<balloons> knome, when you'd like to have a look; http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/27972/testcases
<knome> balloons, exactly what i was looking for ++
<balloons> I want delve into the conversation now.. we can save it for later. but I have some thoughts
<knome> i can do that now ;)
<knome> resolved other issues already
<balloons> lol.. well, I should keep moving forward.. I've got to roll out the next cadence week for tomorrow
<balloons> almost today, it's getting late in europe and I want to have it up :-)
<knome> ah...
<knome> oki
<knome> just ping me when you have time :)
<balloons> ohh.. I thought it was 1700 here..
<balloons> it's 1400.. hah!
<balloons> sure, let's chat
<knome> hehe
<knome> weirdo
<knome> ;)
<dkessel> balloons, lol
<balloons> ok, so looking at http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/254/builds would there every be anything else under (product) xubuntu besides xubuntu desktop tests?
<knome> balloons, no. (and i'd remove the redundant "Tests" -part)
<balloons> Seems a bit silly to have that distinction then, eh? Why not have this be the main screen right? http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/27972/testcases
<knome> balloons, in the future we can expand that to
<knome> xubuntu autopilot tests
<knome> or "xubuntu smoketests for new features"
<knome> we will have one redundant level anyway, and i'd rather have it in the "top" end
<knome> because we will always be able to skip that if we link directly to the product
<knome> does that make sense to you?
<knome> and to expand the idea before, the product could also be "Xubuntu alternative image tests" (if we had an alt, and if it was any different)
<balloons> I'm just trying to get a sense for what else would be listed in the top level
<knome> basically nothing else atm
<knome> but my point is,
<knome> we will have a redundant level anyway
<knome> why not have it in the top rather than having to dig three levels into "fileroller" ? :)
<balloons> sure, sure ;-)
<balloons> just trying to see if any sanity existed for having something else up there
<balloons> ok, so what does this break if anything.. hmm hmm
<knome> if we want, we can list the autopilot tests there
<knome> and while they aren't reported in the tracker, they can be there for completeness
<balloons> I think it can work like this.. I was expecting the data to not line up so well, but as usual, I think this makes it easier for everyone.. me too
<knome> (or we can simply list the autopilot tests that exist for a product)
<balloons> yes, automated tests are an example of what else could go there
<knome> so that's just to indicate that this is the level that will expand, if any
<balloons> right.. again, understanding what could expand that level.. I'm thinking if we cared about say arch differences, or live session/not live session perhaps.. stuff like that might make sense there.. stuff of that high level of a distinction
<knome> yup
<knome> exactly
<balloons> cool.. So, the real question is how to convert everything then
<balloons> heh
<knome> just do it
<knome> ;)
<balloons> ok, I'm going to type my way through this..
<knome> as i said, there's the xubuntu desktop product in the production tracker ready
<balloons> ok, so you see this page
<knome> (just create the saucy daily milestone and make the xubuntu product appear)
<balloons> all those milestones.. we drop and remove them from view completely (so status is archived, not released)
<knome> mhm
<knome> i can't see those though
<balloons> right.. if we set them as released, they might confuse and clutter because of the changes.. we have the choice though
<knome> i can only see up to the xubuntu desktop product
<knome> that's something you need to decide, but i'd probably simply mark them archived
<balloons> alright. Next we make a saucy daily milestone
<balloons> Then we create product familes for each flavor. Next, we create a "desktop/manual test" product for each flavor and assign it as a member of the flavors product family
<balloons> finally, we add testsuites that group each of the testcases into logical units (internet, office, etc, etc). then we add those testsuites to the "desktop/manual test" product for each flavor
<knome> (what i also like in this new system is that it reminds the ISO tracker, and thus should be pretty intuitive for anybody having used the ISO tracker)
<balloons> finally we publish a build pushing the desktop/manual tests out to saucy daily
<knome> yup
<balloons> what we lose is the ability to track package specific changes in doing this
<knome> hmm, what changes?
<balloons> as testcases are the only representation of a package
<knome> do you see that as a problem?
<balloons> that said, I think we might be able to retain our current setup for calls for testing, so we can track packages.. but then the products page might be funny.. hmm
<knome> (i'm still not sure what you mean though)
<balloons> right, let me give you an example
<knome> sure
<balloons> check this out: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/262/history
<balloons> we tracked changes in the smart scopes ppa so the bugs and reports lined up with the ppa version.. everytime a new version was pushed, the package was updated
<balloons> well.. sorry, a new build on the tracker was pushed
<knome> right
<balloons> ala, the iso tracker style
<knome> i'm still not quite "on it" :)
<balloons> knome, what do you mean? so in this case if "ubuntu desktop tests" is the product, we can't track it like this
<knome> can't you track changes on the testcase level?
<balloons> no, you can't push a new build for a testcase
<balloons> we track products, lol
<knome> so do you see that as a problem?
<balloons> knome, for this type of thing, yes
<knome> we can still track the product bugs/changes, and isn't that what's important for an OS to track?
<balloons> we need the current setup in order to be able to track a package
<balloons> I would say for our normal "daily" testing that the tracking isn't needed
<balloons> indeed, perhaps it's not needed for calls for testing eitheir.. you can argue those things. That said, it's not possible to do if it is needed
<knome> if you need to track say, Unity, just create a Unity product under the Ubuntu family, right?
<balloons> yes
<knome> we always can do different things
<balloons> and we'd make a milestone just for it as always
<knome> sure
<balloons> so you'd see saucy daily, as we've presented it
<knome> but i'd say not all packages need to have their own product
<balloons> then a unity test -- scopes milestone or something
<knome> at least not from xubuntu's point of view
<balloons> I agree.. it's not sustainable.. the admin interface is overrun quickly doing that
<balloons> ok, so, heh, shall we do this for this week's testing :-)
<knome> sure.
<knome> again, the xubuntu desktop product is ready in the production tracker if you want to see how it looks like in reality ;)
<balloons> ahh yes, you keep mentioning this..
<knome> ;)
<knome> well, we created it with this mindset
<knome> so it's a real example
<balloons> ohh lookey there
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> LOL
 * balloons is a slow floater
<knome> hehe
<knome> that's why i've been so convinced this is the right way - we already did the brainwork ;)
<balloons> ok, so new familes are xubuntu, ubuntu and multi-flavor
<balloons> i'll need to add at least lubuntu to start as well I think
<knome> sounds correct
<balloons> k, archiving the milestones
<knome> :)
<balloons> ok, only saucy daily exists
<knome> wooo
<balloons> k, xubuntu first since it's ready
<knome> \o/
<balloons> boom
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases
<knome> awesome.
<balloons> it's beautiful
<knome> it is
<knome> no redundant clicking
<balloons> as always knome your input is most treasured.. many thanks
<knome> just get-to-the-point and enable people to test
<knome> no problem :)
<balloons> i like the grouping.. seeing it in action is believing..
<knome> we might want to move Xfce as a product at some point
<balloons> I wanted to go with the grouping idea, but I didn't quite bring it this far along.. I think this can work
<balloons> I was going to ask you about that :-)
<balloons> since it's shared :-)
<knome> but let's keep it as is for now
<knome> oh btw, xubuntu desktop seems to be under the ubuntu family ;)
<balloons> yea, everything was reset to ubuntu
<balloons> almost every product I should say
<knome> :)
<balloons> fixed :-)
<knome> nice
<knome> elfy, ping
<balloons> so brainstorming multi-flavor.. I'm thinking kernel, and x stuff.. put that in one product.. then make just a generic "packages" product too, or make it all under one banner.. hmm perhaps one banner is fine
<knome> hehe, yip
<knome> *yup
<knome> any "packages" or "tests" group is redundant
<balloons> do we have a better term than multi-flavor?
<knome> you *are* on the *PACKAGES* *TESTING* tracker
<knome> common ?
<balloons> ok, multi-flavor is up.. renaming is easy, so :-)
<dkessel> hm let's see if the jenkins tests still fail if i install ALL build-deps as a pre-condition....
<elfy> knome: pong
<knome> elfy, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<knome> elfy, see how we're organized now?
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases
<elfy> nice
<knome> isn't it!
<knome> balloons, re multi-flavor
<elfy> that's awesome
<knome> balloons, i'd probably add products like "X", "audio"
<balloons> would you? I was debating
<knome> balloons, does that make sense?
<balloons> btw, I like common.. elfy your thoughts on what to call it?
<elfy> agnostic
<knome> balloons, and please stop using "Tests" ;)
<elfy> but common works
<knome> balloons, as i said, it's redundant, you are on the *TESTING* tracker
<knome> :)
<balloons> anywhere you see tests, feel free to rename
<balloons> I've been doing it as I see them
<knome> hehe
<knome> i'll run a big commit some day then :P
<balloons> of course, we'll have to sync the lp source
<balloons> yea :-)
<balloons> but testsuites was were I was worrying about it
<knome> elfy, we might want to rethink the mandatory/run once/optional tests
<balloons> that's stored in the tracker
<balloons> the cases we can do a big commit and fix
<elfy> balloons knome - I'd +1 calling the multi flavour thing common
<balloons> that's easy
<balloons> ok, common it is.. switching
<elfy> knome: agreed - I was thinking that about 1 minute ago :)
<knome> elfy, thinking that core components like xfce panel should be mandatory
<elfy> yep
<knome> elfy, and things like xfce dict optional
<knome> don't know what to group under run-once though
<elfy> knome: let me deal with the 3 I want to sort out tomorrow and then I will look at mandatory - let you know so you can yay or nay
<knome> probably something like the settings manager, which is kind of tested with all the rest of the settings tests too
<elfy> settings manager needs to be looked at imho
<knome> elfy, please set up a pad at pad.ubuntu.com to do that so we can collaborate on it :)
<elfy> knome: yep - will do :)
<knome> ta
 * elfy is only setting aside half a day for forum account/sso mishaps tomorrow 
<knome> heh
<knome> only ;)
<elfy> rest is all xubuntu stuff
<elfy> knome: I got home at 6pm - I've just done 70 odd mails to people
<knome> huhu
<elfy> not even looked at any on the forum today - been a complete nightmare
<knome> isn't it always?
 * knome hides
<elfy> :) 'my e-mail is exactly the same it is broken' 'umm - no they aren't - do you want me to fix'
<balloons> ok, so we should probably group the tests a bit better
<balloons> you see this isn't as pretty: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50385/testcases
<elfy> balloons: anyway - multi-flavor tests is spelt wrong ... there's a U in flavour :p
<balloons> hah!
<knome> balloons, firefox + thunderbird + networkmanager -> network
<balloons> something wrong with the colour too eh?
<elfy> all seems out of line here
<knome> balloons, alsa + pulseaudio -> audio
<balloons> yea.. me and my horrible english
<elfy> :)
<elfy> you can't help it balloons - I blame your teachers :)
<knome> balloons, kernel + xmir -> core
<balloons> why thank you elfy :-)
<knome> balloons, or xmir + mesa -> graphics core or sth
<elfy> :)
<balloons> ok,it's set to common.. an easy word to spell
<elfy> lol
<elfy> looks good to me
<balloons> so elfy knome for now shall we agree to set aside the issue of some common apps across flavors.. beyond the couple big ones we pull out.. for instance, simple scan. or should we try and get them all?
<knome> balloons, i'd think grabbing the biggest ones is fine
<elfy> agreed
<knome> otherwise we end up putting everything under common
<balloons> k. So firefox and thunderbird (we don't have a chromium test, we should note a bug for it if we don't have one)
<balloons> what else besides the core things of Graphics and Kernel?
<elfy> testshttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manualtests/+bug/1185946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1185946 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Chromium" [Undecided,New]
 * balloons notes his spelling is on display again
<knome> balloons, can't think of much more
<knome> balloons, we'll group when we hit something
<knome> (pidgin?)
<balloons> network manager and orca are in there
<balloons> not sure how many flavors use nm
<elfy> not sure who uses pidgin as default without checking
<knome> that's why i there was a question mark ;)
<knome> -i
<balloons> I think we'll leave it to the big browsers for now and see what happens
<balloons> so now, last thing we need is grouping these
<elfy> better to add things later than have to fiddle about removing things and putting them elsewhere
<knome> balloons, i already msg'd you some proposals
<balloons> yes, indeed..
<knome> the odd tests can then be grouped under "others" IMO
<balloons> remove the redundant naming eh.. you must really hate that!
<knome> yes!
<balloons> after this is over I'll want to clean up all the old stuff to make the admin pages saner
<knome> hehe
<knome> yeah... was thinking about that too
<dkessel> jamespage, are you there? i saw your name on the ubuntu jenkins package page... maybe you can help me
 * dkessel wonders how jenkins itself can be built for ubuntu at all....
<balloons> dkessel, :*-(
<dkessel> balloons, even with all build-deps, the tests (and product code) still cannot find some java packages they depend on...
<balloons> pretty.. http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50385/testcases
<balloons> phillw, any chance your about?
<knome> balloons, that does look good :)
<dkessel> test cases for common...mhhh
<dkessel> that reads strange
<balloons> dkessel, your input appreciated
<balloons> slickymaster, check out the changes to the packages tracker.. input appreciated :-)
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds
<knome> can be fixed by changing the template to "$PRODUCT testcases in $MILESTONE"
<dkessel> well - maybe not call it "multi-flavo(u)r" again ;)... but "test cases for all flavors" would kind make sense
<knome> but not accurate
<knome> not *all* flavors have say, firefox
<dkessel> oh ok. then i misunderstood.
<dkessel> d'oh. maybe i should've added the build-deps for "saucy", not raring....
<knome> balloons, what do you think if we reordered the words as i proposed? that'd fix the issue, and must be trivial to do
<knome> balloons, or just "$PRODUCT in $MILESTONE" if you want to get shorter :)
<balloons> knome, ok, I got lost somewhere
<knome> balloons, lol, dkessel's point...
<knome> balloons, currently:  Testcases for Common in Saucy Daily
<knome> balloons, change to: Common (testcases) in Saucy Daily
<knome> balloons, fixes the naming problem
<balloons> knome, ahh.. that's a coding change
<knome> balloons, yup.
<knome> balloons, trivial one though
<balloons> well.. actually no
<balloons> hmm
<knome> how so?
<balloons> lol
<knome> it's just text.
<balloons> yes yes
<dkessel> knome, good idea
<knome> balloons, in iso, currently:  Testcases for Ubuntu Desktop amd64 in Saucy Daily
<knome> balloons, change to: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 (testcases) in Saucy Daily
<knome> much more to-the-point as well
<balloons> fair enough.. we should file a bug then
<knome> yay
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug
<knome> i can do that in a few minutes unless you jump on it before :D
<knome> ok, filing
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :)
<knome> balloons, do you have a tag for all trackers?
<knome> aha, qa-tracker
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<Letozaf_> I have been working on that rssreader app problem, but swipe does not work even if I got the Canonical feed correctly now
<knome> balloons, bug 1207877
<ubot5> bug 1207877 in Ubuntu QA Website "Update testsuite/case page title on trackers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207877
<balloons> Letozaf_, we've been busy messing with the qatracker if I can sidetrack you for one moment
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure, I will be back in another moment when you are not so busy :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, we want your opinion :-) o
<balloons> have a look: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! sure
 * Letozaf_ is looking 
<balloons> so knome basically had the idea, along with the xubuntu crew to change how the layout works to be very similar to the iso tracker
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it look fine, with a lot of links for understanding better what to do and how
 * elfy waits for irclog to  catch up as he lost connection
<Letozaf_> balloons, thats very helpful
<balloons> so the products are split between what's common and what a flavor specific, and you'll see how nicely they've grouped things: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases
<knome> elfy, that's why you need a screen on this channel :)
<balloons> ahh, yea, having a permanent connection is rather nice
<elfy> knome: oh yea - I'll go look ... piskie will tell me all :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes look neat
 * balloons wonders how many aliases elfy has
<slickymaster> balloons, sorry for interrupting, but it's just a quick update. Already made the changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/Orage/+merge/177683
<slickymaster> balloons, it's ready for merge
<balloons> Letozaf_, great.. So I have to group the ubuntu tests together and we should be good to go for this week :-)
<elfy> balloons: about 10 ...
<balloons> knome, or elfy could you merge slickymaster's changes whilst I help Letozaf_ ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I
<elfy> you can just never tell who'll tell tales :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, think it will be good
<elfy> knome: I can do it shortly if you like
<balloons> always iterating along.. I'm curious to see what everyone else will think.. anyways, to rss reader!
<knome> elfy, sure. thanks :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks, I pushed everything here: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/anotherSwipeCnt
<balloons> ty both!
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw
<balloons> k Letozaf_ I'll bzr pull to update :-)
<slickymaster> balloons, elfy, knome, thanks. Got run. My wife is waiting for me
<balloons> enjoy slickymaster !
<slickymaster> cy
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have clicked on the canonical feed before swiping, and the click is correct, do not understand why swipe does not work
<balloons> elfy, about 10, wow.. I think I know of 3
<forestpiskie> balloons: you might know of themadmonk
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh good.. if the click is correct, this should be easy to fix, lol :-)
<balloons> forestpiskie, nope, that's new
<balloons> to me
<elfy> :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ha ha... :p
<elfy> knome: I knew that having screen somewhere would be a good idea ... anyway - time to eat
<Letozaf_> balloons, I put a sleep just to see that the click works, it's just for debugging
<knome> elfy, bon appetit
<balloons> Letozaf_, conflicts ofc, lol.. because I changed things too.. I'll just revert to your stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
 * balloons remembers bzr shelve and bzr unshelve
<Letozaf_> balloons, :?
 * Letozaf_ uses google
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool
<dkessel> mh, jenkins autopkgtest build fails with saucy build-deps, too :-(
<balloons> dkessel, when you become an autopkgtest expert too, you can update me :-)
<knome> sudo apt-get install balloons
<dkessel> lol
<dkessel> sudo apt-get install autopkgtest-expert-wisdom
<knome> or is it just in a private PPA?
<balloons> ohh.. to think if I was a package
 * balloons dreams
<knome> mistype me and you'll get "half of gnome"
<knome> (something we in xubuntu refer to when some package pulls in unwanted dependencies)
<balloons> --no-install-recommends is your best friend
<balloons> I want knome only, not elfy too!
<balloons> :-p
<dkessel> balloons, maybe its best if i post to ubuntu-devel-discuss (if that is an open list) and ask for help...
<knome> balloons, not when building the ISO seed ;)
<balloons> dkessel, I'm sorry, I thought we sent something along already to someone who could help
<balloons> and yes, it's an open list.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've been trying, whatever values I put in self.pointing_device.drag it drags high
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry, it's failing long before for me
<balloons> one sec
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, I think that's solved.. one issue with the test is that it wants to remove a topic that might not exist
<balloons> as in my case :-)
<balloons> we might want to roll this into the add test.. so it adds and removes.. anyways
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh sorry, the Canonical feed should already be added... otherwise it does not work
<Letozaf_> balloons, have to complete the test still, it's just work in progress
<balloons> right :-)
<balloons> so anyways, it's running now
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so I fixed the get_topic issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, what was it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, well I used the objectName.. I did several things
<balloons> it wasn't selecting the right topic for me
<balloons> so let's see if it works now that it does
<Letozaf_> balloons, weired, I could click the topic, but it doesn't matter as long as it works :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, check out http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds
<Noskcaj> balloons, will do
<dkessel> mail is out, good night!
<balloons> dkessel, gut nacht1
<balloons> lol Letozaf_ it simple doesn't go to the proper place
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes but I cannot get it to go to the right one :p
<Noskcaj> balloons, looks good.
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I need a map :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, I printed the coords.. its moving to 15,16
<balloons> that's no good.. hmm
<balloons> let me try adding in the qmlview coords :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh d'oh!
<balloons> stupid stupid
<Letozaf_> balloons, what :p
<balloons> ok, so the x axis was totally wrong
<balloons> we only care about the width of the screen.. the location is meaningless
<balloons> fixing the y axis now
<balloons> I grabbed the qml view and using the width and hight properties
<Letozaf_> balloons, but where the x and y values of the canonical topic wrong ? I mean in vis
<balloons> Letozaf_, no, but they are relative values I believe
<balloons> on our pc screens it matters
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh!
<balloons>         startX = int(qmlView.x + qmlView.width * 0.35) stopX = int(qmlView.x + qmlView.width * 0.50)
<Letozaf_> balloons, and the y ? was that fine ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, no.. so the y value I'm trying to figure out
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry :p
<balloons> you have qmlView.y and qmlView.height
<elfy> knome: ok - merged orage now
<balloons> canonical topic.y for me is 15.. the coord for me is listed as 52 and the height is listed as 600
<knome> elfy, ta ta
 * elfy must send a note to the list - not sure who's marking bugs - that was one of the 3 I had down as committed and needing to go to tracker
<balloons> Letozaf_, playing in vis now to understand things better
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, for showing the toolbar you did        lineX = qmlView.x + qmlView.width * 0.50       startY = qmlView.y + qmlView.height - 1      stopY = qmlView.y + qmlView.height * 0.95
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe this can help understand
<balloons> yes, you grab the coord, qmlView.y + the offest
<balloons> the offset in the toolbar case is qmlView.height * a percentage
<balloons> in our case, we need to know where the thing we clicked is at :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes but how ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's why I said  I need a map :p
<balloons> well, I thought we'd have the proper offset
<balloons> but it seems the x, y isn't?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no it clicks on the upper left side of the screen
<Letozaf_> balloons, well not clicks, swipes
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol.. it doesn't do that anymore :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so it should be something like lineY = int(qmlView.y + canonicalTopic.y)
<balloons> but that's just a little too high.. something is missing
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe we need the qmlViwe.height light for the tooldbar
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes I agree
<balloons> the tabbar at the top rather
<Letozaf_> balloons, but that percentage, could it be right or what ?
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> autopilot vis has the answer I think
<balloons> let me confirm
<balloons> indeed
<knome> tabbar? sounded like swedish
<balloons> so the qmlView is 400x600 on my screen for example
<balloons> now, the units are relative, so we can depend on these values.. however, the page view is only 524 units
<balloons> thus in my case the top section is 76 pixels high
<knome> lol, and is... "tabba" is "a goof", "tabbar" is "goofs"
<Letozaf_> knome, :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, so we should be able to grab the page height instead and subtract them to get the offset we need
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm a  bit lost :p... let me see if I see the values you see
<balloons> look at the mainview width and height
<balloons> then look at the pagestack, and click one of the pages.. you'll see a slightly smaller value
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh right the header is 76 also for me
<balloons> right.. but it could change, so we'll do the math
<balloons> let me add that and we should be good :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, also my page is 600 x 400
<Letozaf_> balloons, well 400 x 600
<Letozaf_> balloons, the globalRect property seems to have the right values
<Letozaf_> balloons, of the page I mean, all together
<balloons> yes, but I don't think we want to use that
<balloons> it has absolute pixels
<Letozaf_> balloons, no, you're right
<balloons> bah, just need to get the objectName squared.. almost got it
<balloons> ;-)
<balloons> :-(
 * Letozaf_ is lost in vis
<balloons> it worked
<balloons> woot
<Letozaf_> balloons, gooooood!
<Letozaf_> balloons is magic :O
<balloons> ok, so I'll push my branch back up so you can see
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/carla-remove-topic
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will pull it now thanks
<balloons> you should be able to bzr merge if you'd like
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have already branched it in another directory :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I can look at it and understand, at least I will try to :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, it works!!! thank you!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I owe you a milkshake (you do not drink beer :p)
<balloons> Letozaf_, your most welcome. So know you get to finish up the heavy lifting.. does what we did make sense?
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) I'm happy to do it..
<balloons> i had to learn something too!
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> your always finding these troublesome things
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed now, I will carry on tomorrow, thanks a lot and have a nice week end
<balloons> enjoy!
<balloons> ciao Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, ciao e buon fine settimana
<balloons> ci vediamo lunedi
<elfy> balloons: odd issue - you know anything ? go here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu click Report a bug - I've just confirmed someone else's issue - it goes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<balloons> elfy, that redirect is intended
<elfy> mmmm
<elfy> why?
<balloons> basically the bugsquad doesn't want generic bugs to triage from ubuntu
<elfy> ok
<balloons> so to help there workload, that redirect exists.. they prefer things filed using ubuntu-bug :-)
<knome> hmm, i don't get that
<elfy> neither do I - but then I don't do anything with bugs
<balloons> whew, I finished arranging ubuntu.. I'm going to try something for lubuntu.. see what is out there
<balloons> right, I would chat with the bugs guys a bit more.. but afaik, that's how that works
<balloons> now if your logged in, it might not redirect you, depending
<balloons> welp.. ok, so nvm.. redirects me too :-)
<balloons> ok, so ubuntu gnome and lubuntu are all set it.. lubuntu even has some tests :-)
<phillw> balloons: I am
<balloons> phillw, right on cue
<balloons> have a look mate:
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds
<phillw> balloons: yup, looked... now seriously puzzled as to why there is only one lubuntu offering?
<balloons> well, you've got to help me expand it ;-) The basic idea was to sort things out and flatten the views, and make things more similar to the iso tracker
<balloons> knome really helped pioneer the idea, and we spent a couple days hashing on it this week
<phillw> balloons: whilst I'm sure it does make things much easier on the eye for people, do not for get that 1) lubuntu are the only flavour with server who have an alternate image 2) with last weeks issue from the release team, we are now the ppc holders. I'd love for it to be cut down as it is, but these two sets of ISO's are *really* important to lubuntu and part of raison d'etre
<balloons> phillw, I'm confused -- this is about the package side.. no matter how you run lubuntu, you've got lubuntu packages ;-)
<balloons> on the iso tracker, all those images will of course be tracked and tested, etc
<balloons> on the packages side, we've lumped them together as one.. now, we can happily consider adding tests on the packages tracker for specific arch's, etc
<phillw> balloons: you have also lost me, I've had a real long day today.
<balloons> we spoke about that briefly today.. for xubuntu and ubuntu, we'll leave it as is
<balloons> phillw, ahh.. no worries then.
<phillw> I'll catch up with things over the w/end... between dead bodies on the rail line and points failures in the tracks... It has been a blooming LONG train journey there and back. balloons I promise to look into it over the w/end. I'm still trying to catch up with emails.
<balloons> in a nutshell, the packages tracker has the a listing of testcases for all default apps in every flavor (well, that's our goal, some flavors have more tests written than others). We want to test all the default apps, just like we test the images. We've changed the layout to make it easier to see what needs tested in each flavor by sorting the testcases between "common" and flavor specific
<phillw> balloons: did you see the one re: OVH, which was preying on minds?
<balloons> if you click xubuntu, you see all the xubuntu tests, click common, you'll see the common things like kernel, etc
<balloons> don't worry to omuch about it now
<phillw> balloons: I'm sorry, but I've not gotten people from lubuntu for the test case re-writes. mine were some time ago. I've been spending time on wiki stuff.
<balloons> like yourself, it's time for me to wind down and find some food!
<balloons> phillw, I know I know.. I think this will help folks want to write more tests.. We have a list of stuff needing done, and a very clear place they will end up
<balloons> well, know we have a very clear place :-) hence I think it will help
<balloons> anyways, cheers mate
<balloons> elfy, knome , Noskcaj good night to you as well
<elfy> night balloons
<Noskcaj> night balloons
<phillw> having a newcomer take a look at the ppa wiki, reminded me just how much we take for granted of a new person joining.
<phillw> g'night balloons have a good week end.
<elfy> phillw: try using the packages.qa manual
<elfy> oh sorry - there isn't one :p
<elfy> documentation is in peoples heads :)
<phillw> elfy: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PPA_Testing hopefully easier for n00b to understand. It is all very well to have a page that lasts 10 pages on for 'glossary', but a newcomer would never take that all on board. I am used to getting told off by Liz for pre-assuming knowledge. As a way to get around this, I've asked a person how is a new-commer, but a very good author to review my pages. It may look simplistic to you and others, but when 
<phillw> deatils of what we are talking about on one page.
<phillw> s/how/who
<elfy> that looks easy to follow
<phillw> we have the next one to for adding in the *test* repo's :D
<phillw> elfy: it may seem easy, but even for me trying to write in newcommer language, I take for accepted terms that we all use that will not understand.
<phillw> *that they will not*
<knome> nighty balloons :)
<phillw> elfy: that new page is built from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPA_Testing Has all the same instructions, just less explanation. This is what I'm quietly trying to get done :)
<elfy> phillw: I know what you mean - I had the same thing with bzr and then getting to grips with packages.q.com
<elfy> planning to write stuff out
<phillw> elfy: if you need an "over view" and do not mind the questions, Linda has already shown herself to be very good on such pages. Basically, she has to be able to understand it. Pages may be longer, but someone dropping onto them for the 1st time have a darn good chance of uderstanding it. Her work on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware changed that page totally in explaining *why* is does stuff, instead of of >> Just do this<<
<phillw> section 'A' didn't even exist :D
<elfy> phillw: probably hard to do that way - as if it was me then I'd want to look physically at what I was writing - and you'd need to be an admin
<phillw> I write them technically correct, and explain as I think they should be. It is only when a literate newcommer reviews things, do we realise that we forgot some of the basics :) This is no slur on us, we have to get it technically correct, but having a 'techcnical author' review our stuff is a gain to everyone who follows.
<elfy> I agree - but if said reviewer cannot see what you're writing about ...
<phillw> He he, the HOURS I spent on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities and I still have stuff to add!
<phillw> elfy: they will ask, because if they cannot; you cannot expect a new comer to understand. Here's a blast from the plast.... http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 when you editied it, you asked me to remove your name. over 2,000 people have viewed it since :)
<phillw> s/palst/past
<elfy> phillw: you're not understanding me :)
<elfy> write something about win7 - ask me to review it - how can I - got no access :)
<Noskcaj> elfy, I just borrow/take on of my brother's computers for that
<Noskcaj> ;)
<phillw> elfy: I was quietly warned away from Win7, now that Win8 has had the start button added it is getting pretty good reviews
<Noskcaj> phillw, 8.1
<phillw> Noskcaj: what ever they call it. when I replaced an XP machine, I was quietly advised to go to Win 8 with the update.
<phillw> that win did offer (very quietly) a free update from win7 to Win8, does speak volumes. for my self? I'm glad, XP goes EOL in march... talk about cutting it fine!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-03
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I will try Markus's testcase now.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, ok.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, from what  I'm seeing here (Firefox on Saucy Ubuntu)
<smartboyhw> No "menu bar" thing
<smartboyhw> I mean, the button
<Noskcaj> All testcases should be flavor agnostic unless they are made specifically for one flavour. so maybe a separate unity-firefox testcase needs to be made
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, the trouble is: I don't even find that button, and that testcase isn't working.
<Noskcaj> i can't have a working install of ubuntu, so i'll have to leave this one to someone else
<Noskcaj> (not enough RAM)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, the testcase really isn't quite detailed.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I approved Markus's Leafpad testcase.
<Noskcaj> i saw. do you have merge privileges?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ofc la
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I'm thinking of which testsuite does it belong to in the Package QA Tracker
<Noskcaj> the common one
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no. The Lubuntu one:P
<smartboyhw> Leafpad is a GTK+ based simple text editor. It's included in Lubuntu by default, therefore we should ensure it meets the Ubuntu quality standards.
<smartboyhw> Uh hum
<Noskcaj> If it's just lubuntu, then yes
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, and it's not in Ubuntu
<smartboyhw> I mean, default
<smartboyhw> I have to install it to try it out
<Noskcaj> ok
<knome> balloons, added a "Common Settings" testsuite, if you could link it to the common product when you're back
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-04
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw
 * Noskcaj was busy making rockets
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<Noskcaj> it fell over and made lot's of smoke
 * smartboyhw has just finished a new package's packaging
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, BOO
<Noskcaj> lol
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, give me the chemical equation of the rocket plz:P
<Noskcaj> KNO3 + sugar = rocket
<Noskcaj> google "R-candy"
 * Noskcaj can
<Noskcaj> 't think of anything to package
<Noskcaj> stupid enter key
<Noskcaj> lol
<smartboyhw> KNO3 (Potassium nitrate) + Sugar (C6H12O6) = Rocket fuel
<smartboyhw> Nice
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, my bug is 1208021
<smartboyhw> I broke it down into multiple binaries
<smartboyhw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1208021
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1208021 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] artikulate" [Wishlist,In progress]
<smartboyhw> And now I got only 1 lintian warning \o/
<Noskcaj> I saw that thismorning. (Noskcaj's one debian packge only has 1 warning)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, good
<smartboyhw> Normally, it's a manpage warning LOL
<Noskcaj> no, mine is completely lintian clean
<Noskcaj> https://mentors.debian.net/package/python-meld3
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, oh good
<smartboyhw> I can't write manpages myself, so:P
<Noskcaj> neither, i really need to learn how
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, for update software version bugs, are they "fix released" when the current dev release contains the new version? if so, i have a lot of triage to do
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yes
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, how's your "bug triaging"?:P
<Noskcaj> nothing, did you reply? my internet crashed
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I did reply yes
 * Noskcaj looks at logs
<Noskcaj> I've got an MIA to file, then i'll do that.
<smartboyhw> Hey elfy any testcase you want to mess with today?:P
<elfy> nope
<smartboyhw> elfy, oh:(
<elfy> testcases are more or less cracked as far as I am concerned
<elfy> only 2 not being worked on
<smartboyhw> elfy, good:) Which two?
<elfy> can't remember now :)
<smartboyhw> Meh:P
<elfy> onboard is one I think
<phillw> balloons: next time you're about, I cannot find the test case for lxterminal. I know it was of the ones I converted over and we then re-loaded last time the applications database was flushed...... Any ideas?
<smartboyhw> phillw, I thought somebody submited another testcase of LXTerminal
<smartboyhw> Just now
<phillw> smartboyhw: indeed, and I have just gone through my archived stuff and found the one for lxterminal and lxtask, along with all the sub tests for pcmanfm..... I'll strangle Nicholas if he's managed to loose them all AGAIN!
<phillw> smartboyhw: you have mail :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm still going to strangle balloons as he seems to have lost the lxterminal and lxtask ones :P
<elfy> lxtask is there
<elfy> test number 1510
<phillw> elfy: so, where did lxterminal vanish to? :)
<phillw> he he, It was a while ago, still using <dl>, <dt>, <dd> etc back then :D
<elfy> phillw: we still do use <dl>, <dt>, <dd>
<phillw> elfy: ooh, I was told the CSS had changed.... just goes to show how quickly you can out of touch with things.... balloons had a script to convert them to the 'new' CSS system. I have enough 'fun' keeping to the wiki rules :D
<elfy> just look at a reccent one - we use those tags - but we don't do all the seperate test names within a testcase
<phillw> back then, for pcmanfm it was going to be too long a series of sub tests. I've seen this raised about how many steps can we reasonably expect a tester to do and a 'fail' of 4 -5 pages of a test case is why I split them and something that is still being actively discussed :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK
<phillw> elfy: as the test case for lxtask relies on lxterminal, it is rather redundant as of now :(
<elfy> just needs to be fiddled with Iexpect
<phillw> elfy: if the old or new version of lxterminal can be added, I will ask the person from lubuntu who is keen on test cases to follow on.... I am borg, his resistance to being assimilated into the 'writing test cases' is futile :D
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I have to be honest - I've aas much interest in other flavour testcase as others appeared to have in xubuntu ones :)
<elfy> our team did a wonderful job and we'll now have other xubuntu jobs for them to do :p
<phillw> elfy: I have to be also honesty... I have as much interest in cadence testing as that. For testers, I have already mentioned this to balloons but I do think it should be put on a more formal setting.
<elfy> phillw: don't mistake my lack of interest in *buntu for one of not being willing to help people :)
<elfy> s/help people out
<phillw> elfy: I've known you far too long to make that mistake :)
<elfy> good :)
<phillw> elfy: BTW, my semi-feral editor of grammar and explaining stuff that is n00b friendly is awaiting a new task... I was thinking about you posting up a page about using the testing repos :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, tracker you mean? What repos?
<smartboyhw> I thought you are talking about Debian testing:O
<elfy> phillw: packages.qa do you mean?
<phillw> smartboyhw: it is a new section to be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities the PPA area was recently added, need a section for enabling the dev area of the repos, why it is asked to be done, what the dangers are and how to revert back if it borks.
<smartboyhw> phillw, what PPA area?
<phillw> elfy: ^^
 * smartboyhw still can't understand:
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> I'm a little bit troubled with Multi-Arch packaging here
<smartboyhw> So I'm sorry for not understanding
<phillw> smartboyhw: then can I suggest you read the page :P https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PPA_Testing
 * elfy is bereft of time unfortunately - still dealing with sso logins
<smartboyhw> phillw, well that page seems good
<phillw> elfy: yeah, I did seem to get a lot of traffic on my personal area about that. I'll go and find another "volunteer" :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, since you are the Lubuntu QA Lead please review the remaining two merge proposals into lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<elfy> phillw: don't you just love someone telling you what to do ... :p
<smartboyhw> elfy, well that two testcases clearly are based on Lubuntu and I don't have Lubuntu:P
<smartboyhw> I've already reviewed two...
<elfy> I understand that - you just need to think about what your 'pronouncements' look and read like :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, 'pronouncements' yeah:)
<smartboyhw> Maybe I should write one, I haven't written a manual testcase for a LONG LONG time.
<phillw> smartboyhw: and I know little of the new test case system. If the code will not crash something, then get it merged. The testers will pick it apart for any errors. Trust the testers.
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK fine.
 * smartboyhw goes reviewing
<smartboyhw> When I review things, I tend to run through them actually though
<elfy> so would I
<phillw> smartboyhw: my current 13.10 has good days, I can run through the test case once it is no longer a diff report :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, so you hate diffs?
 * smartboyhw is used to diffs
<smartboyhw> phillw, I'm downloading the Lubuntu alternate to test the image + run through the testcase;P
<smartboyhw> I mean, run through the image testcase + the reviewing testcases:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: with a passion.. http://pastebin.com/D7jShWjM
<smartboyhw> phillw, ?
<phillw> I have that gunk thrown at me on wiki pages I am subscribed to.
<smartboyhw> I've merged it in and pushed already
<phillw> smartboyhw: that was my email announcement. I'm not qualified to accept such a thing.
<smartboyhw> phillw, email announcement!?!?!?
 * smartboyhw can't understand what phillw is talking at all......
<phillw> smartboyhw: yup, I get emails for each merge proposal :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, yeah sure, so? :P
<elfy> wanders off ...
<phillw> I have a quick look to see if there is something crazy, but then leave them to others.... smartboyhw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Header?action=info is on version 158....
<smartboyhw> phillw, \o/
<phillw> Amd I DO read each notification.
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh no, I will hate these:P
<smartboyhw> bzr diff is my favorite LOL
<phillw> smartboyhw: when you grow up, you will learn about wiki editing. Makes test cases look a walk in the park :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<phillw> go look at the code at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/temp and work out why it does not work :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, thanks but I don't want wiki challenges
<phillw> smartboyhw: wiki is NOT that scary... I fail to understand how any tester would no be able to learn how to be an editor, especially those who run class room sessions :'(
<smartboyhw> phillw, I'm sorry, I would rather want to go and work on code challenges or something......
<phillw> smartboyhw: and yet the wiki area is the 1st point of contact for many new commers. Too many kids want the 'exciting stuff' yet they forget that without the wiki area and the manual area, being an advocate for *buntu is to no avail.
<phillw> </end rant>
<smartboyhw> Hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hi smartboyhw ...morning here! how are you?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, great:)
<SergioMeneses> good to know
<smartboyhw> phillw, no need for you to approve the 2 Lubuntu testcases I mentioned, I merged and tested them already:)
<phillw> smartboyhw: thanks, can you send an email to the L-QA thread about the subject?
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK
<smartboyhw> phillw, done
<smartboyhw> I'm thinking of telling balloons to add him as a testcase admin
<smartboyhw> He's really talented:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: thanks, as the 'general' qa / wiki person there is a limit to what I can do without burn out :)
<phillw> If he is a good test case writer. get him on board!
<smartboyhw> phillw, there's also a limit too when I am packaging for Kubuntu:P And phillw I will surely recommend him to balloons
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-28
<pitti> Good morning
<shrini> elfy: Thanks for merging my test cases
<elfy> hi shrini - thanks for doing them :)
<elfy> shrini: one quick comment - if there is a bug that you're doing the testcase for - please assign yourself to the bug :)
<elfy> bug 1348639
<ubot5> bug 1348639 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Mugshot testcase calls for missing stock items" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348639
<elfy> check that one - you can see where I assigned it to me
<shrini> elfy: oh. thanks. will do that
<elfy> it's unlikely to happen - but it could be that more than person works on the same thing - and only one will get merged :)
<elfy> and you'll get karma :)
<om26er> elopio, I wrote helpers for TextArea, its mostly copy paste https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add_helpers_for_TextArea/+merge/228385
<elopio> om26er: I saw a little about it on friday.
<elopio> I'll make the full review today.
<elopio> what I saw is that you shouldn't duplicate all the tests.
<balloons> om26er, awesome :-0
<elopio> you can either use scenarios to run the same tests for textfields and textareas
<elopio> or you can just write a test that checks that textarea inherits from textfield.
<om26er> elopio, one test to rule them all ?
<om26er> elopio, well one of the methods couldn't be reused because TextArea does have a clear button
<om26er> so it was check for hasClearButton causing failure
<elopio> om26er: ok, that's good to know. I think the better strategy is to only test what changes between the base class and the child.
<elopio> so one test for clear the text area, and one test to check it inherits from text field is good enough.
<elopio> if you want to go the safer route, go with the scenarios solution to run all tests for both
<elopio> and you can either skip hasClearButton on textArea, or move it to a textfield specific test case.
<elopio> om26er: but as I said, I just gave it a quick look.
<elopio> I have it on my todo.
<om26er> elopio, I think its fine to just check it inherits and a test for clear.
<elopio> om26er: chose whatever you think best. So, please mark it as work in progress, and I'll get an email when it's ready again and review it.
<om26er> elopio, done.
<om26er> balloons, isn't it :)
<pitti> balloons: could you live with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7885946/ ?
 * balloons looks
<balloons> pitti, yes, I think after we spoke that's the most sane way of doing it
<pitti> balloons: it only needs to be specified once, the next run won't need it any more
<pitti> but I don't want to penalize all runs by always running it
<pitti> balloons: well, it can always be improved later on, but with that one has at least a way to get on
<balloons> pitti, right.. could you catch the 404 error automagically?
<pitti> balloons: with some heuristics/parsing, I suppose so
<pitti> it's not easy to wire between adt-run and the ssh script
<balloons> pitti, cool, but probably not the most important thing.. This is simple and gives a nice solution
<elfy> afternoon balloons
<elfy> and pitti et al
<balloons> afternoon elfy
<elopio> nice work om26er. I'll approve your text area branch and ask the team to get it merged.
<om26er> elopio, thanks
<elopio> oh, om26er, one thing.
<om26er> hah
<elopio> you need to do the mp agains staging.
<elopio> *against
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<om26er> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add_helpers_for_TextArea/+merge/228542
<elfy> any testcase admins about - https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1348639/+merge/228307
<elfy> thanks :)
<balloons> elfy, on https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1348639/+merge/228307, why do you have extra unmerged revs in there?
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> no idea :(
<elfy> it's bzr ...
<balloons> left a comment
 * elfy left an answer 
<elfy> balloons: I've no idea where those other things have come from - though 279-281 are the Dia thing I merged and synced
<balloons> elfy, yea, they are simply revisions from trunk
<balloons> elfy, merged and synced
<elfy> thanks boss - was the last one I checked
<elfy> just been doing them prior to a test call
<elfy> that was the last one I needed to change \o/
<balloons> :-)
<elopio> ubuntu-qa and/or balloons: can I get a review here please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/sudoku-app/clean_tests1/+merge/228236
<balloons> elopio, that's on my list, but anyone else feel free to jump on it in the interim
<elopio> thanks balloons. I hope somebody else jumps. We need more people making reviews.
<thomi> elopio: too many whitespace changes :P
<thomi> elopio: *ahaaaa*! *now* I know who keeps introducing this 'AppnameApp' anti-pattern :P
<elopio> thomi: antipattern? We discussed for a long time about it.
<elopio> tell me what don't you like
<thomi> it's a nasty hack to work around this bug, which nobody reported till brendand asked us to look at  a test last week: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1348399
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348399 in Autopilot "Autopilot does not honor the object cache when creating the root introspection object" [High,Confirmed]
<thomi> SudokuApp should be a CPC
<thomi> otherwise, when you call 'get_root_instance' from elsewhere in the tree you don't get a SudokuApp instance back, and you need to create another one, which is just silly :)
<elopio> thomi: oh, I never thought about it as a bug. But anyway, once you fix it, I'll just have to change the base class.
<elopio> and not pass the proxy as a parameter. That's nice.
<thomi> elopio: yeah
<thomi> elopio: anyway :)
<elopio> subscribing myself to know when to use it that way.
<balloons> interesting bug..
<elopio> thomi: do you know if we can launch with upstart an application binary from the build directory?
<thomi> elopio: I believe if you create an upstart override file you can
<thomi> elopio: I think some of the test suites do that already
<thomi> elopio: perhaps maalit?
<elopio> thomi: what's that? the desktop file?
<thomi> elopio: no
<thomi> elopio: veebers knows how to do it
 * elopio waits for veebers.
<veebers> elopio: hey, hmm I'll have to remember, but we've done it before
<veebers> I think unity8 does something like that
 * veebers checks
<thomi> it's a file in ~/.share/upstart/appname.override (I think), where you can specify an alternate path to launch
<veebers> I thought ~/.cache/...
<veebers> hmm no, unity8 upstart config allows you to pass BINARY, onto the next example
<elopio> ~/.share doesn't exist here. ~/.cache has only the app logs.
<veebers> elopio: oh, ~/.config
<elopio> veebers: any idea what should I put there?
<veebers> elopio: for instance: ~/.config/upstart/maliit-server.override
<veebers> elopio: for instance for the maliit one it's putting: "exec maliit-server -testability"
<veebers> this might be outdated information though and there may be a better way
<elopio> veebers: yes, something like this in dialer-app.override does'nt seem to work:
<elopio> exec workspace/canonical/dialer-app/bugs/fix1349582-number_format/src/dialer-app
<elopio> veebers: do you know who to ask about this?
<veebers> elopio: ted? Perhaps om26er, I'm pretty sure he's used the override stuff before
<om26er> veebers, yeah, didn;t try recently but it used to work
<om26er> elopio, so you want to start maliit always in testability ?
<elopio> om26er: no, I want upstart to start the dialer app from the branch, not the installed one.
<om26er> yeah then 'exec $bin'
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-29
<elfy> balloons: so if I wanted to add for example xubuntu-core to the xubuntu bit of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds
<elfy> how would I do that
<balloons> elfy, as a product?
<elfy> or as a standalone thing
<elfy> balloons: no idea really - never had to do much with the image tracker
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> actually it would be better if it was standalone if that's possible
<elfy> balloons: basically we are doing a really basic xubuntu - the bones of the thing we're doing is https://sigma.unit193.net/~unit193/core.html
<elfy> but we need to be able to test it and check results
<balloons> elfy, so is it a new image then, or simply a new test for the minimal iso?
<elfy> it uses the minimal then pulls our new package
<elfy> didn't think about it like that actually - so it'll end up being a new testcase obviously - I don't think I can add what needs to be added product wise though
<balloons> Yea, I don't want to arbitrarily create a new product either.. Might consider discussing it on -release
<balloons> with a mail perhaps
<elfy> mmm
<knome> no new products please ;)
<elfy> you know what - I'm rapidly losing interest
<balloons> knome, lol.. I think I'd prefer to see it as a testcase
<knome> a testcase or a "build"
<elfy> if we get that far I'll just ask people on our mailing list where we've some control over what we need
<knome> or a testsuite..
<balloons> elopio, ping
<elopio> balloons: pong. I'm not sure if it's the same topic as on the other chanel.
<elopio> balloons, robotfuel: that's the problem when we try to follow style guidelines that are not on pep8
<elopio> it's open to discussion
<elopio> pep8 should cover every small detail :)
<elopio> thomi: on autopilot, do you have a good reason for putting the closing parentheses on it's own line? or is just a preference?
<thomi> elopio: pep8 gives you two options, this is one of them
<thomi> elopio: I like the other option less.
<thomi> elopio: so, yes, it's mandated by pep8, but there is another option, but I try and avoid it in AP
<elopio> I think that brendan made a good point here
<thomi> where?
<elopio> for things that are not automatically checked by flake8, it doesn't make a lot of sense to try to enforce them blocking MPs.
<thomi> elopio: well, that's up to the project manager. Personally, I'll block MPs to autopilot
<thomi> but maytbe others aren't as picky as me
<elopio> if pep8 lets the developer choose, I think that there's no good way to keep things fully consistent.
<thomi> brendan has a good point, but in my experience I've found that it pays to be *more* picky with code contributions, not less
<thomi> in fact: every single time I've thought "yeah, OK, I'll let this in... I don't like it, but it's probably good enough" I've regretted it later, and ended up making the changes myself.
<thomi> every. single. time :)
<elopio> thomi: yeah, I would prefer everything to be consistent. In that particular case, I find the other option prettier, but still prefer to follow a single rule.
<elopio> however, here we are working with many more developers than autopilot
<elopio> we can't make all the reviews, nor change everything later.
<thomi> elopio: indeed
<thomi> for something as trivial as the parenthesis indentation rules, it probably doesn't matter.
<thomi> for structural things though, I'd encourage you to be picky
<thomi> especially since, if you can explain clearly why you're being picky, you're training the developers at the same time
<elopio> balloons: robotfuel: on the sudoku app I'm following the autopilot convention because I had already started after Chris' comment.
<elopio> but I think that we should embrace incosinstency in this case.
<elopio> thomi: any examples of those structural things?
<thomi> elopio: like injecting dependencies in functions rather than hard-coding the call chain, for example
<thomi> elopio: or like a class that does more than one thing, or the use of inheritance where composition is more appropriate
<thomi> things like that.
<elopio> thomi: ok, yes, with that we should be as strict as possible.
<elopio> I'll keep the dependencies in mind. As we don't usually unit test the test helpers, I sometimes forget about the dependencies.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-30
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> 603 autopkgtest in utopic https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/ \o/
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can I please get a review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/fix1349641-swipe_recent/+merge/228594
<rvr> 0.5 -> 0.2
<elopio> rvr: please leave your approval here if you are happy with it
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/launch_fixture/+merge/226851
<elopio> or leave your comments if it still needs fixing.
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | Unicorns are in our future! Want to help make a better unicorn? Join us! | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | For help with autopilot, try #ubuntu-autopilot.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-31
<Nothing_Much> oh darn
<Nothing_Much> I don't have previous QA work
<Nothing_Much> What should I do about not having previous QA work?
<Nothing_Much> What should I do about not having previous QA work?
<Nothing_Much> Pardon my question for the third time, but..
<Nothing_Much> What should I do about not having previous QA work?
<jibel> good morning
<dkessel_> good morning jibel
<dkessel_> good morning quality ;)
<elfy> morning all
<jibel> good morning dkessel_
<pitti> jibel: erk -- http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-setup-testbed/ didn't actually run for two weeks; did the trigger get broken? we do have current cloud images
 * pitti runs it
<jibel> err, checking
<pitti> jibel: that also explains why dist-upgrade takes so long
<jibel> pitti, the url trigger is broken on d-jenkins
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-setup-testbed/urltriggerPollLog/? -- does that look goo?
 * pitti starts a build
<pitti> jibel: should we perhaps switch to daily build then? even if it's an old image that will do the dist-upgrade once instead of per-test
<jibel> pitti, right, if CI doesn't today, I'll change it to daily build.
<jibel> doesn't fix
<jibel> +it
<jibel> pfff typing is hard :)
<Nothing_Much> What should I do about not having previous QA work?
<gQuigs> Nothing_Much: what do you want to learn to do?  triage bugs?
<Nothing_Much> gQuigs: Test and Triage through a VM
<Nothing_Much> I read through the QATeam wiki
<Nothing_Much> It's just that the "previous QA work" throws me off a little
<gQuigs> Nothing_Much: hmm.. maybe rephrase to - what's your previous experience dealing with bugs?
<gQuigs> or general troubleshooting might fit in there too
<gQuigs> Nothing_Much: any specific applications you want to help triage?
<Nothing_Much> gQuigs: Not yet, I'm still reading on how to use testdrive
<gQuigs> Nothing_Much: you can triage a good number of bugs without testdrive..   starting with finding old untouched bugs and trying to see if they logically are still relevant
<gQuigs> if not, something like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old_untouched_bugs and then set to Incomplete
<gQuigs> ^ would give some good experience with Launchpad
<Nothing_Much> gQuigs: From what I've read, Triaging is basically bugtesting on stable releases, right?
<gQuigs> Nothing_Much: in some ways yes..  confirm the bugs are still present
<gQuigs> but also make sure they have enough info for someone to work on them
<gQuigs> another big part is finding duplicates... oh and pushing upstream...
<gQuigs> but yea, start with bugtesting on stable releases :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-01
<wxl> is there somewhere i can find a list of the machines amd64+mac is KNOWN to be targeted at? the info i have found is incredibly vague and ambiguous
<pitti> Good morning
<DalekSec> Howdy.
<pitti> jibel: do you keep retrying gem2deb?
<pitti> jibel: it looks genuinely broken, I suppose the new version in -proposed tries to download something and times out during the test
<jibel> pitti, I blindly retried a bunch of unmet deps failures
<pitti> jibel: ah yes, so did I; that was the KDE stack which was uninstallable last night on one arch
<jibel> to fix some of the kde tests
<jibel> right
<pitti> jibel: lintian kicked, too, FTR
<pitti> jibel: but it seems rebuilding the VM helped a lot
<pitti> wrt. the timeouts
<jibel> pitti, indeed. Do you know why lintian failed?
<pitti> jibel: the "tar EOF" race condition agai
<pitti> n
<jibel> k
<pitti> which I've never been able to understand or reproduce :(
<pitti> I stared at the pipelining for two hours or so
<wxl> balloons: any reason why the call for testing a2 didn't go out to the mailing list or anywhere? might have been here but if it was, it got lost in a sea of chats
<balloons> wxl, nope, no specific reason, you didn't miss it
<wxl> balloons: ok, cuz i realized it at the last freaking minute. my life's too busy to not rely on notices and schedules and such, so i beg you to make sure one goes out next time. or at least ping me ;)
<balloons> wxl, yes, ofc! The notice should have gone out
<wxl> balloons: if only we could schedule it like we do the releases. seems like we should but i don't know enough of the factors to knwo why that's not the way things are done.
<balloons> wxl, yea, since it's adhoc now, it's a bit more scattered
<wxl> balloons: well it's mostly been working so i guess it's no big :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-03
<Nothing_Much> I'm curious, for Bug Triaging, would I have to use only a fresh install without any alterations to the OS? Such as using the Oibaf PPA for Mesa drivers on my main PC? Or is that acceptable?
<knome> obviously, the cleaner the better
<knome> but practically it might be okay to run with some customizations, especially if you can pinpoint it's not about your PPA
<knome> running bug triaging stuff in virtual machines is fine as well
<Nothing_Much> knome: Thanks for answering, now to introduce myself to the mailing list!
<knome> Nothing_Much, great to see more people involved
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-27
<balloons> teward, it works for me. odd
<teward> balloons: the clipit -c didn't work in my wily VM
<teward> and i just pulled all the updates when i said that message
<teward> let me reload that
<teward> (it's different than my QA testing VM, and I have a 14.04 ISO to generate the actual data there since a wily problem)
<rbasak> Who looks after reports.qa.ubuntu.com please? Can someone see why http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/merges.html has stopped updating?
<rbasak> I can fix a problem with the script, but have no access to the box where it runs from cron I believe.
<teward> isnt IS the one with access?
<balloons> I'm sure an RT would be able to update it
<teward> balloons: this is what i have from the output of that command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11948655/
<teward> granted this is a server VM but
<teward> probably needs a reinstallation anyways
<teward> i'm just a little lazy :
<teward> :P
<balloons> ok, I guess 2 out of 3 :-)
<teward> balloons: works fine with the second one, but the clipit breaks it
<teward> not sure if it's a bug or just weirdness
<teward> (I generate the data from a 14.04 livecd anyways)
<teward> (for the specs on my test vm on the hardware list... in fact i had to update that because VMware Workstation needed an upgrade to work with CentOS.. >.<)
<dkessel> balloons: yes, I did get the reply. honestly, i was still waiting for the other Daniel ;)
<dkessel> balloons: what about using AWS?
<dkessel> i don't know anything about the hardware requirements we will have though... so if i had to choose, i would aim low to keep costs low, and try to get something that scales well if there is demand for more power
<dkessel> i think part of the task would also be setting the whole software up and describing that good enough that it can be set up on other hardware, too. if there would ever be a need to change.
<dkessel> after all, we don't know anything about how good acceptance and usage by the community will be. i would not want to buy and maintain hardware for that yet.
<knome> AWS would be perfect for that
<dkessel> what is needed to get money from the community fund?
<knome> a receipt
<dkessel> DanChapman, FYI ^
<knome> let me see if i can find a url for you
<dkessel> so.. someone paying in advance, right?
<knome> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<knome> maybe you can talk with the CC
<dkessel> damn, i could have requested funding for an ubuntu phone :)
<knome> no, not that, the community team
<knome> :P
<knome> Q: How is payment made?
<knome> A: It depends on the request. As an example, if you need coffee for an event, we would likely pay the vendor directly. If you need equipment, we would likely purchase it for you and then send it to you. If it is a travel request we may coordinate the booking with you. We will never write a check and send it to an individual unless it is for reimbursement.
<balloons> hey dkessel, knome
<balloons> I was just talking about this again. I was going to mail if i didn't hear back
<balloons> aws is one option; there are other cloud providers as well. I think for this specifically though, you need/prefer real hardware
<balloons> but the idea would be to figure out what is needed / desired. The key is to also make it easy to run for everyone, so we don't have to go for the absolute lowest cost on the server, if it comes to it. Think about TCO ;-)
<balloons> once we know, I would ask you to make a request for funding. It makes sense to ask for several months or a year at once, depending on who you choose and how it can be paid
<balloons> dkessel, I could help with exploring options if you wish
<dkessel> balloons: sure, that would help if you could to that :)
 * balloons rolls dice on DanChapman being around
<voron> hi all
<balloons> hello
<ahayzen> balloons, Hi, what was status of getting jenkins with autopilot for coreapps on vivid+overlay running again?
<balloons> ahayzen, if you need it, request it
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, both music and weather could do with it ;-)
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm not sure we can deliver it, but we can make sure jenkins still lets you work in the interim, heh
<ahayzen> ah yeah we have things disabled so we can still land
<balloons> on the new jenkins, it's still wip
<ahayzen> i was just wondering what the status/timeframe for actually having autopilot running again is
<balloons> working on making the devices work.. they are giving trouble
<balloons> you can be first for trialing it out.. how's that?
<ahayzen> thats cool thanks :-)
<rbasak> I can fix a problem with the script, but have no access to the box where it runs from cron I believe.
<rbasak> Who looks after reports.qa.ubuntu.com please? Can someone see why http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/merges.html has stopped updating?
<balloons> rbasak, did you file an RT?
<balloons> do you know how?
<rbasak> balloons: yeah I can do that, thanks.
<alesage> balloons, I might need another hand-holding session re: adt-run if you're available, sure I'm doing this wrong http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11950211/
 * balloons looks
<balloons> at first glance, it appears someone added a dependency but didn't add it to the manifest :-)
<balloons> compare the debian/control file with the manifest and see
<alesage> balloons, but that invocation looks ok?
<balloons> alesage ?
<alesage> balloons, i.e. my command-line invocation of adt-run looks ok
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> yes, it looks correct. So looking at the manifest for clock, there's no depends listed?!
<balloons> mm.. which matches the debian control file
<balloons> So I think I might be to blame here
<balloons> actually, lol
<balloons> I added the requirement for lxml
<balloons> ohh boy
<alesage> balloons, ok
<balloons> so, anyways, the depends should properly reflect things
<balloons> I suppose I should update it with an mp
<balloons> in the interim, add the python-lxml as a depends
<alesage> balloons, ok, just trying to figure the proper command-line really
<balloons> bad balloons! https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/update-test-layout/+merge/262271
<balloons> alesage, lol, you got it. run the calculator app
<alesage> balloons, ok
<balloons> alesage, and nice find on the clock whoops
<balloons> it's always fun when you are the one to blame, heh
<alesage> score one for testing :)
<alesage> balloons, next question is . . . how to prevent in future :)
 * alesage just can't get off that ci topic
<balloons> alesage, test using adt :-)
<balloons> technically it should have been caught under the debian package, but testing is disabled on clock because of ci
<balloons> so really, under the old system had it been enabled, we would have caught it
<balloons> alesage, so here's my diff
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11950436/
<alesage> balloons, ok
<balloons> if you want to try using it? lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/add-lxml-depends
<alesage> balloons, ok
<balloons> that would be helpful to confirm I didn't make a mistake, heh
<alesage> balloons, ok but what's the proper command-line to test my locally unbuilt, modified source tree on the device? :)
<balloons> alesage, you want to run your tests in a local source tree against the installed click on the device?
<alesage> balloons, I don't think I want to test the installed click on the device, right?  (to test your change)
<balloons> alesage, in this case only the tests change, so need need to update the click on the device
<balloons> but I'm not sure what you want, hah :-) To test my change, just pass the click source, and then the click name, not a new click file
<alesage> balloons, ok the same command-line above produces the same result :(
<balloons> alesage, ohh wait, I lied
<balloons> you need a new click, because the depends in the base click don't have the python3-lxml
<alesage> balloons, right that makes sense
<alesage> also I forgive you
<alesage> (for lying) and also it's helpful to go through this to get some best-practices together
<veebers> balloons: if you're still around, I need a quick hand with checkbox and was hoping you could point me in the right direction
<balloons> veebers, you are wanting to make a testcase to run through checkbox?
<veebers> balloons: aye, just a very simple one so I can get the results and actually go through the process to see how it works
<veebers> in the wiki docs it mentions a simple manual test with a mouse "Is your mouse moving" etc
<balloons> veebers, my advice for you would be to run some of the default tests and look at the results
<veebers> balloons: Ok, I can try that. I had a quick look last night. Perhaps it'll be more obvious today. I also could find where the test jobs were stored at all
<balloons> veebers, what docs? note, I've not put together a test in a little while, and I know some things have changed. That said the format is easy. What I don't know offhand is how to package and feed it to checkbox
<balloons> but for what you are after, running the defaults is probably the simplest for now
<veebers> balloons: ack, I'll try that. Thanks :-)
<veebers> balloons: oh, re: docs it was these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Checkbox
<balloons> veebers, ohh my
<balloons> I wouldn't touch those
<knome> lol
<knome> what's the status of checkbox really?
<knome> is anybody working onit?
<veebers> balloons: :-P it's what came up in a google search
<knome> is there any features that actually make it more useful than just learning to set up vboxes yourself?
<veebers> knome: my understanding is that it can be used for manual testing and results collection
<knome> how does it collect results then?
<knome> oh wait, that's something different
<knome> i thought we were talking about testdrive
<knome> continue!
<veebers> knome: oh, ^_^ too many names
<knome> yes...
<knome> too many generic names
<balloons> knome, hehe!
<ahayzen> balloons, is there an AP sdk helper for triggering the bottom edge?
<balloons> ahayzen, there isn't. The reason is the bottom edge can mean anything to an app
<ahayzen> ah ok
<ahayzen> guess i can hijack code from someone else :-)
<balloons> that said, obviously different apps may have helpers you can borrow if your app behaves in a similar way
<balloons> in reality, it's a simple drag operation, depending on what you are doing
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-28
<brendand> pitti, hi - hope you had a nice holidays!
<pitti> hey brendand, how are you? I did, thanks!
<brendand> pitti, i'm good. i had a quick question about the step adt-run does to update the apparmor rules
<brendand> pitti, do you know if it will be skipped if that was already done?
<pitti> brendand: no, right now it doesn't check the current state, it just applies the update and reverts it at the end
<balloons> dkessel, if you've not seen this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/README.md
<gQuigs> looks like the wily build isn't being promoted again - sudo issue? - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/wily/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/wily-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/112/console
<gQuigs> (promoted from pending -> current on cdimage)
<dkessel> balloons: oh, nice! That will surely help once we have the system.
<balloons> dkessel. you should be able to use that to give it a go now
<balloons> gQuigs, interesting. Sudo hasn't changed: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.8.12-1ubuntu2/changelog
<dkessel> Right. Will try that when I have the time.
<balloons> awesome
<dkessel> balloons: running the tests is indeed working. we get a test failure though :p i am searching for the bug now...
<balloons> dkessel :-) I know DanChapman knows of a few issues, but it would be good to have them as proper bugs
<dkessel> balloons: the logs also look like it is downloading packages, which i think is strange: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11954772/
<balloons> dkessel, the installer will grab newer packages if a network connection is present. I believe this is the case, even if you don't tell it to download updates
<balloons> In that case it may only grab lang stuff
<dkessel> so the test really is "iso image + any available updates"
<dkessel> which makes it non-reproducible, but nice to test any possible fixes
<balloons> dkessel, ohh, I was speaking about ubiquity only
<balloons> if the test is grabbing packages then, yea, it could lead to more of a point in time test
<balloons> and not as nice for reproducibility
<dkessel> balloons: okay, i could be wrong. it could also be that the environment for the tests is being updated to all latest packages
<dkessel> balloons, DanChapman: FYI, there is bug 1479064 now
<ubot5> bug 1479064 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Autopilot test "EnglishDefaultInstallTestCase" fails with Xubuntu i386 Wily daily ISO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479064
<balloons> looks good
 * DanChapman closes qtcreator otherwise he will forget to reply *again*
<DanChapman> balloons: dkessel o/ sorry, my time has been some what limited recently. Especially with dekko now chalked in for OTA-6
 * DanChapman reads bug report
<dkessel> if you need any more logs... they are there until the next reboot ;)
<balloons> DanChapman :-) I know OTA-6 is going to be a big deal for dekko. So what we really need at the moment is a server. Did you get anywhere in thinking about how to host such a thing?
<balloons> what I haven't done is confirm that indeed a cloud server won't work. But assuming it won't, it makes it a little tougher and more expensive to find a company
<balloons> alternatively, someone could self-host I guess
<dkessel> reading the README on the autopilot jenkins setup... are two seperate physical machines needed? i am reading "jenkins machine" and "slave"...
<balloons> dkessel, good point. It's a bit odd as we need a phsyical machine to be the slave. And thus it cannot be the master either due to it's nature
<balloons> normally you could use a single machine setup for this, but presumably these tests don't run under kvm, hence the need for a machine
<dkessel> mhh couldn't jenkins be run as a vm ?
<balloons> sure.. but on the same machine?
<dkessel> i don't know how much ram/cpu jenkins really eats... why not?
 * dkessel uses "homebrew" build servers at work, where jenkins would normally be a natural fit for all the java projects... ;)
<balloons> well right. on a single machine you would install jenkins master, then create multiple slaves via kvm
<balloons> dkessel, what if we started out by having you self-host this? We can get you some hardware for it
<balloons> the trouble with the kvm approach is a kvm slave doesn't work in this case. So jenkins master imho can't run on a slave node
<DanChapman> balloons, dkessel commented on bug
<balloons> honestly the jenkins master could be on a raspberry pi or beagle bone, heh. The slave would be doing all the work
<dkessel> yay, another pi for me :)
 * balloons starts thinking about multiple machines for parallel builds.. ugh
<DanChapman> balloons: are you wanting to run these tests on real hardware then? Previously they were just run using kvm
<balloons> DanChapman, based on feedback from CI, they suggest real hw.
<balloons> But I'm keen to know if it's needed or not
<balloons> I assume there is a way to make it work without; even if we have to cheat a little in testing
<DanChapman> ah now that changes things. I was about to say a cloud server should do the job
<balloons> if we don't need real hw, this easily goes in the cloud and we pick our favorite provider and go
<dkessel> balloons: i will be moving to "the countryside" in about one month. and i am still unsure about how good and reliable the internet connection will be there. but other than that, i would be fine with running the box from home ;)
<dkessel> if CI suggest real hardware because they have had bad experiences with virtualization breaking stuff a lot, then i would understand.
<DanChapman> balloons: didn't the previous runs of these use kvm of jenkins.qa.u.c? If so there was never any real issue in regards of the test environment and they used to run great
<balloons> DanChapman, yes as far as I know. hmm
<balloons> perhaps the issue here is cloud kvm vs real hw kcm?
<balloons> regardless, we can certainly try in a cloud environment
<DanChapman> balloons: I think it's definately worth a shot, before commiting to real hw.
<DanChapman> man I forgot how *little* you can easily identify object with gtk apps in vis :S
<balloons> heh.. yea, the dark ages
<dkessel> DanChapman: mhh i am struggling to even get autopilot to show the ubiquity instance...
<dkessel> okay, so let's first try the cloud option
<balloons> sounds good to me. Who's up for it?
<dkessel> o/
<balloons> awesome..
<DanChapman> dkessel: are you getting to the live desktop and ubiquity just doesn't start?
<dkessel> DanChapman: it starts, and stays open, but running "autopilot vis" (after installing python-autopilot) won't show any ubiquity instance
<DanChapman> ahh right. so what you need is to use a config file. Take a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/ubiquity-autopilot-runner/config/testrunner.cfg as an example then you can  pass it to the runner with the -T --testconfig options
<DanChapman> setting SHUTDOWN=0 will keep the runner live after a failed test which you can then launch autopilot vis
<dkessel> DanChapman: i used that exact same file :) and it left the runner open with ubiquity. but autopilot vis still waits "for the first valid dbus connection"
<DanChapman> don't forget you need to use the launch_vis script in the ubiquity/autopilot/* dirctory
<dkessel> ahhhh
<DanChapman> unfortunately it doesnt work with the python3 AP vis so you don't get all the nice goodies like search :-(
<dkessel> this is truly horrible. someone should at least have put object names into the glade file for ubiquity
<dkessel> omg i think i have found the item finally
<DanChapman> dkessel: ubiquity is probably the best gtk app out there to actually find object id's. You should checkout some of the other gtk apps, you won't find any, apart from a helpful toplevel name like NautilusWindow or some such
<dkessel> DanChapman: i found the item here: http://i.imgur.com/3xg07SE.png
<dkessel> DanChapman: yeah, i had to bug one of xubuntu's developers to include object names there, too :p i can understand that these are never important to developers, because you can interact with stuff by reference, not by object name....
<DanChapman> balloons: this brings back memories :-)
<dkessel> DanChapman: i could do a merge request to fix the coordinates
<balloons> nice work
 * balloons shudders at the sight of those gtk objects
<balloons> indeed this brings back memories! And people say autopilot is hard for qml apps! sheesh!
<dkessel> ... if that is all it needs, that is ;)
<dkessel> i am wondering why "accessible_name" is not used
<DanChapman> dkessel, it doesn't use accessible_name because of non english installs may not display it as "English" or "German" all the test does is check it is unicode as there has been previous bugs where it just displayed black squares etc
<dkessel> DanChapman: oh... ok *reads test code to look for a possible fix*
<DanChapman> dkessel: does the parent GtkTreeViewAccessible of that cell have valid rect co-ordinates and is it visible? those are the two things the _get_gail_treeview code will looks for
<DanChapman> balloons: yeah I did always wonder what they had to moan about :-)
<dkessel> DanChapman: it has valid coords and is visible
<DanChapman> now jot those coords down. And go looking for the matching GtkTreeView and see if the coords match.
<DanChapman> it should be the only GtkTreeView beneath a GtkBox with name "stepLanguage"
<dkessel> phew.... *searches*
<dkessel> hah
<dkessel> DanChapman: the coords don't match. accessible: 225,269,120,21 , treeview: 225,270,122,242
<dkessel> the treeview has a BuilderName... "language_treeview"
<DanChapman> :-( that's not such good news. IIRC there wasn't another way to identify between them.
<dkessel> DanChapman: wait, the treeview's accessible isn't that far off.... it is at 224,269,122,242 . so only off one pixel off at x and y
<dkessel> ugly, but making that comparison less strict might be a way.... after all, there shouldn't be too many controls with coordinates one off of the treeview, and the same height and width
<DanChapman> dkessel yeah making it less strict sounds reasonable to me. autopilot-gtk is ugly so i'm cool with ugly workarounds :-D It's a nightmare they are on seperate tree's to anyway
<dkessel> DanChapman: I got to leave. Left my results on the bug.
<dkessel> once i understand the syntax to create a "off-by-one clone" of the globalrect, i can propose a fix
<dkessel> or wait... i think i know a way.
<dkessel> see you another day :)))
<DanChapman> dkessel ok great :-) enjoy your evening!
<balloons> thanks guys!
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-29
<balloons> dkessel, ping
<veebers> balloons: the other day you mentioned that the docs for checkbox that I had i shouldn't use, do you know where better ones are?
<shrini> hello all
<shrini> I wish to help on automated image testing
<shrini> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/README.md
<shrini> trying this link
<shrini> ./ubiquity-autopilot-runner/run-ubiquity-test <ISO>
<shrini> when I run this, the tests are running for few min and fail as
<shrini> ‘/tmp/run-ubiquity-test.TCmxb8/ubiquity.ttyS0’ has become inaccessible: No such file or directory
<shrini> fail with this error message
<shrini> how to proceed now?
<shrini> I ran this command  ./run-ubiquity-test ~/wily-desktop-amd64.iso
<knome> shrini, hello! people who are able to help might not be around right now, but if you can leave your client open, they'll get to you when they are back
<shrini> okey knome
<shrini> will send a mail to list too
<knome> alternatively, you can send an email to the mailing list
<knome> yep, that's a good idea :)
<shrini> :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-30
<dkessel> balloons: pingback
<pitti> Good morning
<veebers> Morning pitti o/ hope all is well with you?
<pitti> hey veebers! yes, it is, thanks (a bit tired, but otherwise fine); how about yourself?
<veebers> pitti: Good to hear :-) can't complain. The weather seems to be improving slowly but surely.
<pitti> veebers: we had a great bicycle tour through the Alps last week
<pitti> sun was burning, but we cycled in the mornings and spent the afternoons on lakes :)
<veebers> pitti: nice! A little envious :-) This weekend should be nice enough weather for a walk I think
<dkessel> balloons: good blog entry
<flocculant> balloons: ping
<balloons> flocculant, pong
<balloons> dkessel, thanks. We have some volunteers now, so I'm going to document things and create a workflow to share the idea with everyone
<balloons> then the fun part of divying up work :p
<flocculant> balloons: hi - could you do a thing for me please :)
<flocculant> now I've been added to xubuntu release team - can you set me up with perms to fiddle with xubuntu things on the trackers please :)
<balloons> flocculant, ohh.. If you are on the release team, you should just have access. Try it and see
<flocculant> aah - I logged out and logged in - got the option - all sorted :)
<balloons> excellent
<flocculant> silly me
<balloons> dkessel, ping whenever you are about
<dkessel> balloons: on
<dkessel> Only for a few more minutes
<balloons> dkessel, oO. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TILHcVLJzJ6Cz9gaUA0D-Aa5FbdYeP-Jc19nH7Xf1lc
<balloons> I've been working on solidifying things out, and I've invited those who expressed interest. I'm curious if you found out the answer to the question of whether or not we need physical servers
<flocculant> reading that
<balloons> indeed, DanChapman or anyone else who's interested ^^
<dkessel> Done reading it. No, I have not spent any time trying to find that answer.
<balloons> dkessel, ahh no worries. Just thought I'd ask to see
<dkessel> I got to go. I really wish I would have more time for this.
<dkessel> Anyway, keep pinging me about it, balloons ;)
 * DanChapman looks
<dkessel> The document looks good so far, describing what it is about and what the plan is.
<balloons> dkessel, is there a good time / date you would be about for meeting to talk about it?
<balloons> I'd like to get everyone together to finish hashing things out so we can start moving forward on making it happen
<dkessel> time of day-wise anywhere from four hours before now till now.
<balloons> dkessel, ok. Any day of week in particular?
<dkessel> Tomorrow I will have time during that time :) I will be alone at home with the cat :)
<balloons> dkessel, hehe, ok, we'll do one tomorrow then :-)
<balloons> I'll schedule and send. I imagine we'll end up doing several so people can meet
<dkessel> Okay good
<dkessel> See you then!
<balloons> DanChapman, how about yourself? What day / times are good for meetin'?
<DanChapman> balloons: I can make tomorrow as well
<balloons> brillant.
<balloons> DanChapman, dkessel, see you at 1900 UTC tomorrow.
<shrini> happy to see the mails
<shrini> :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-31
<dkessel> shrini: regarding your mail about the broken autopilot test - yes, this bug is currently blocking us from executing the tests
<dkessel> well, not from executing - but from executing them with succcess ;)
<shrini> Ok
<balloons> true, they are running :-)
<DanChapman> o/
<shrini> Failing for me
<DanChapman> dkessel: so I got the test to run up to this point http://i.imgur.com/uFmPYTm.png this dialog is new so there is no autopilot code to handle this
<dkessel> DanChapman: ok, so we need a bug for fixing that
<balloons_> life in the cloud sometimes isn't fun
<dkessel> care to share your changes to get it so far? ;)
<balloons_> sorry, my IRC has decided to be sketchy
<dkessel> also, I couldn't get it to run against my local branch... it would always check out lp:ubiquity...
<balloons> and we're back  . .
<dkessel> oopsie
<DanChapman> dkessel, I'm basically removing the test code at each step to see what's broken.
<DanChapman> not fixed anything yet :-)
<dkessel> heh
<balloons> nice. Well, it's more or less time.
<balloons> So who's about to talk about automated ubiquity testing?
<DanChapman> IIRC there's an emulator (what do we call them now balloons?? ) for GtkDialog so it should be  easy enough to pick it up
<balloons> DanChapman, we prefer 'helpers' now :-)
<svij> o/
<dkessel> o/
<DanChapman> o/
<flocculant> and I'm about to read :p
 * DanChapman makes note of 'helpers' for future discussion :-)
<balloons> Excellent. So I thought we could start by addressing the open questions we still have in the document, along with any other questions people might have
<balloons> You can follow along here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TILHcVLJzJ6Cz9gaUA0D-Aa5FbdYeP-Jc19nH7Xf1lc/
<balloons> I'm essentially looking at the Issues section. The first item up for discussion is about hosting and maintaining the jenkins servers
<svij> I could help with that
<balloons> We need someone who is willing to try out the current tests and see if real hardware is required or not?
<balloons> Anyone have the capability of setting up a test jenkins instance to help give guidance in this area?
<DanChapman> I can supply a temporary azure vm for testing if that's of any use. I don't have time to setup the jobs though :-)
<svij> setting up an jenkins server isn't a big deal for me, but I don't have much experience in the actual tests. I'm happy to help where I can.
<DanChapman> dkessel: FYI bug 1480430
<ubot5> bug 1480430 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity autopilot test get's stuck at "Overwrite disk" dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480430
<balloons> hmm. I think in this case svij, as long as you can follow the docs and setup the jobs, we should get enough information about what we need for hosting
<balloons> you can always ask for help as well, heh :-)
<svij> sure
<shrini> I Can also help in setting Jenkins
<balloons> either way, the setup only needs to exist long enough for us to decide on how we setup jenkins and who we have host it
<balloons> once we have a decision on that, we can make a request for funding so we have a proper server to do the rest of the work on.
<balloons> shrini, svij thanks for helping out. Can we leave it to you two to make some recommendations on what we should puruse for jenkins and hosting?
<shrini> Ok
<shrini> Will setup a vps
<shrini> And install it
<shrini> By tomorrow
<shrini> So that we can play around it
<dkessel> great
<DanChapman> \o/
<balloons> sounds perfect, thanks.
<svij> I could too ;)
<balloons> svij, one or both works for me ;-) Either way both your inputs on how to setup things would be useful
<shrini> svij: thanks
<svij> shrini: where do you want to host it?
<shrini> Ec2 or
<shrini> Digital ocean
<svij> ok
<shrini> Will buy one tonight
<shrini> Pm your email
<shrini> Will share credentials
<svij> shrini: great :) svij@ubuntu.com
<shrini> Ok
<balloons> thanks! ok, so moving on to the topic
<shrini> Guys, for me the ubiquity tests are failing
<balloons> as you've noticed, the autopilot tests for ubiquity don't complete successfully at the moment
<balloons> shrini :-)
<shrini> Need to fix
<balloons> yes, indeed. So DanChapman and dkessel have been working on this. What are your thoughts? Do you need any help?
<shrini> :-)
<shrini> Ok
<shrini> Let us wait for them to fix
<shrini> Thanks
<balloons> Sorry, I was intending to ask DanChapman and dkessel about the tests and if they need help getting them running again, etc
<dkessel> I need help getting the tests to run against my local branch :p
<DanChapman> balloons: not sure how much time I can commit to fixing them myself (not sure how busy dkessel is either) so help would be great.
<balloons> is anyone interested in helping out in the area?
<dkessel> I also have limited time during the timeframe we're talking about
<shrini> I will try
<DanChapman> dkessel you just pass in --shareddir=/path/to/ubiquity/
<shrini> But need docs to start
<balloons> DanChapman, ack. I imagine your expertise will be most useful but understand you have commitments to dekko
<dkessel> DanChapman: oh okay =)
<DanChapman> I'm happy to help anyone willing to get involved with them. It's a beast to get your head into so I wouldn't leave anyone dangling :-)
<balloons_> DanChapman:  is there anything specific to debugging ubiquity and AP tests?
<balloons_> I mean, like a guide
<balloons_> or perhaps you can write something up?
<DanChapman> The only guide is the README atm. I could write something up tomorrow morning
<DanChapman> do yo uwant it on the wiki or just in the src dir?
<shrini> Wiki
<balloons_> excellent. Once you finish we can recruit some folks again to give help specifcally for the tests
<shrini> Would be great
<balloons_> DanChapman: I would say source actually
<balloons_> We can link from the wiki or even clone I guess. But the source is a great place to keep it long term
<DanChapman> yeah I was thinking the same. I'll do that then
<balloons_> ok excellent. And thanks for diving in shrini . It'll be a little bit of a learning curve at first, but don't be intimated by the size of the GTK tree
<shrini> :-)
<shrini> Will learn
<balloons> alright, those are the primary tasks to tackle, but there's more things still undecided in the doc. Do you want to talk about reporting at least for now?
 * svij has a few questions for jenkins-hosting
<balloons> svij, sure. ask away
<svij> oh, they're in the doc somehow, wanted to ask about the jenkins slaves
<DanChapman> balloons: so ideally you want reports on the tracker?
<svij> so, do we really need physical hardware for the tests?
<balloons> DanChapman, we'll hold that thought for on sec :-)
<balloons> svij, that's what we are hoping you and shrini will answer for us
<balloons> We don't think we do, but CI has hinted that we do
<svij> well jenkins master is fine in a VM
<balloons> svij, right, that's a vm either way
<svij> I didn't look into the tests yet, if they run fine in a vm, thats fine too
<svij> we could also run it on the master
<flocculant> balloons: I don't read that hint that way
<balloons> flocculant, oh?
<flocculant> assuming you mean "(it uses a local kvm instead of depending on the cloud"
<balloons> flocculant, I'm referring to the text left by CI in the RT wxl filed
<flocculant> from Evan?
<balloons> Let me paste it
<svij> shrini: are you an ubuntu member? Asking because it might be better if I set up the jenkins master, so I can request the money from the donations program.
<flocculant> svij: or balloons does that
<flocculant> being as he's on the team that says yes or no ...
<flocculant> if he can :)
<balloons> mmm, probably better for svij to do it, heh. But yes, I'm part of the team who decides, hah.
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11975277/ is the text from CI/Evan
<balloons> anyway, I think that indeed we'll be able to run everything on a cloud server
<balloons> we simply need to verify it
<flocculant> balloons: right - so I read the kvm/cloud bit to mean they used local kvm so they didn't need cloud - not that they couldn't
<svij> oh ok, is that fine for you shrini, if I set it up and give you access to the jenkins instance?
<flocculant> balloons: I guess it's not particularly clear :)
<balloons> flocculant, right, it's not :-)
<svij> so we do need 2 vms? One jenkins master and a slave where the tests runs?
<flocculant> rt's ...
<balloons> ok, any other questions on jenkins before we talk about reporting?
<balloons> ohh, svij. We can go with whatever setup you guys recommend
<balloons> I was thinking having a master and a few slaves would be best. The images arrive more or less at the same time
<balloons> it would be nice to have a little parallization
<svij> right
<shrini> svij: ok
<shrini> That's fine
<shrini> You set up
<svij> we could spin up a few vms as slaves and drop them after running the tests, that saves costs ;)
<balloons> how many is a question for you guys to answer as well. So how many instances to obtain, how big, how many slaves?
<balloons> svij, ahh right.. None of them have to be permanent
<flocculant> balloons: re when images arrive - there are quite a few hours between
<balloons> besides master
<shrini> Mail me once done
<svij> I didn't have a look into the tests yet, so I cant say much about how much VMs we need.
<svij> shrini: I do
<flocculant> xubuntu turns up ~10am - Lubuntu ~5pm
<balloons> flocculant, wow, really? That's more than I thought. I was thinking everything in about a 4 hour window
<shrini> Tshrinivasan@gmail.com
<flocculant> balloons: kubuntu is ~5am
<flocculant> balloons: from the cd-build-logs
<svij> sounds like we will have a few jobs anyway who doesn't run on the same time?
<svij> don't*
<balloons> svij, yes, several tests against the same image, so we could still have more than 1 slave
<balloons> anyways, do you have the full list of questions now to answer, heh?
<flocculant> flocculant: given that I'm not going to be doing anything else - if when they run is important I can grab those times
<flocculant> silly /me
<balloons> flocculant, sure, why not. Can you get an average time / timeframe for the images?
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> who do we need that for?
<balloons> all flavors, expect kubuntu
<flocculant> ok
<balloons> they will all be running, minus kubuntu as it uses a different installer
<flocculant> not Ubuntu?
<balloons> we'e not concerned with ubuntu proper in this case
<flocculant> ok - just double checking :)
<flocculant> so all on iso.qa - except Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<balloons> flocculant, feel free to include it for giggles though
<balloons> ok, anything else on jenkins?
<svij> the tests will not run for the normal ubuntu?
<svij> no new jenkins questions for now, from me.
<balloons> svij, they do run for normal ubuntu, but we were focusing on testing flavors specifically at first
<svij> balloons: ahh ok
<balloons> we can certainly run them all honestly
<svij> I missed that part.
<balloons> kubuntu is excluded only because they use the qt installer, and we have no tests for it
<balloons> thought perhaps reaching out to them and seeing what they think about a testsuite would be useful at some point
<balloons> anyways, moving on to reporting then and DanChapman's question
<svij> oh, quick question: I'll use digitalocean for 10$/month with backups (+20% … 2$) is that fine?
<balloons> btw, for your sanity, I'll send along notes of what we discussed to the list
<balloons> svij, yes, that's fine. For the costs, we simply have to outline what we are using it for and why. That is not a large amount of money
<svij> yep, ok :)
<balloons> alright, so on reporting, let's just get some ideas from everyone. It's not something we have to decide now, and we've been chatting for a bit already
<balloons> the basic idea is we want to display results to everyone about what is happening with the tests
<balloons> this information is especially useful to folks running manual tests on the images.
<flocculant> the put it on iso.qa at Notices for a basic pass/fail line seems ideal
<DanChapman> +1 ^^
<flocculant> but more detail elsewhere for those who want to look at that when necessary
<dkessel> +1. that way we have a dashboard in a well-known place
<balloons> wow, lots of love for that idea.
<flocculant> assuming we can send Xubuntu to Xubuntu, etc etc
<balloons> I was going to say, for the initial work, it would be nice to keep reporting requirements to a miniumum
<flocculant> balloons: simple often is best
<svij> you mean this one? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/340/builds/98875/testcases
<flocculant> svij: yea
<balloons> yea, basically that text at the top of the page
<balloons> we could include whatever text in there we wish
<flocculant> or alternatively - list them at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<flocculant> but just list fails
<flocculant> who needs to know it passed
<balloons> there's a python API for that site. Essentially then we would need to get the build information and push an update to the tracker via the API
<balloons> now that includes more work as someone will need to write a script / jenkins job to do this
<balloons> svij, shrini is there any easier options for displaying the information on jenkins itself?
<balloons> and are folks in favor of looking at jenkins jobs and parsing the information at first?
<flocculant> balloons: that's not a problem for me
<svij> displaying a status on jenkins is the default (or didn't I understand the question?)
<balloons> svij, yea, indeed. I guess I was asking if there was a nitfy plugin you knew of, or a cheap way to display results from builds without us having to write something
<DanChapman> or me, the rss feed and email on fails is also a handy thing to have
<balloons> ^^ that's an idea
<svij> yea, that sounds good DanChapman
<dkessel> yeah, e-mails on fails are good
<balloons> we could have a mailing list that posted results
<balloons> you could signup
<svij> emails are the easiest
<svij> but feeding an API with a few data doesn't sound too hard anyway (as a second step)
<balloons> ok, we won't decide right away, but I think both approaches sound lightweight enough for the initial work
<balloons> Let's defer making the decision until we know a little more about the jobs and what it would talk to send updates
<balloons> sound good?
<svij> +1
<DanChapman> yep
<flocculant> yep
<balloons> With that, I'm through chatting about everything I wanted to cover today. The last bit I wanted to ask is when can everyone meet again?
<balloons> I've got a few action items noted that folks have agreed to do, I think giving everyone some time before we meet would be good. Next time we should be able to decide on jenkins/hosting questions, and have a good plan for getting the AP tests working (or even fixed)
<balloons> is this time / day good for everyone?
<svij> yep
<DanChapman> yeah good for me.
<flocculant> this time is good for me - days usually not an issue
 * balloons realizes he'll be out next Friday travelling
<balloons> hmm..
<DanChapman> thursday?
<flocculant> quick point - mythbuntu
<balloons> that works fine for me
<DanChapman> seems test runner for ubuntu-gnome is broken :-(
<flocculant> is that  going to be looked at - because they're LTS to LTS and also builds have been failing
<dkessel> thursday's okay
<svij> thursday is also fine for me
<balloons> flocculant, excellent point. Do you want to include that in your findings for when the images build?
<balloons> perhaps you can suggest which images we start with first, and which to bring on later
<balloons> I wouldn't want us to try and test images that will give us trouble at first.. and since they are LTS only anyway, it adds nothing for this cycle
<flocculant> balloons: that's how I know it's been failing :D
<DanChapman> does mythbuntu have any additional steps in ubiquity like edubuntu does?
<balloons> excellent, thursday at 1900 it shall be.
 * DanChapman makes note in calendar
<flocculant> balloons: looks like Myth started fails on 21st July
<balloons> ack
<flocculant> http://pad.ubuntu.com/JenkinsTimes
<flocculant> there you go - -that's the start/finish times for all except Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<balloons> Ok, thanks again everyone for meeting. I'll see you next Thursday @ 1900 UTC. I'll send a summary of what we discussed to the list
<balloons> flocculant, thanks. I'll add to the doc
<DanChapman> thanks guys!
<dkessel> thanks for organizing and notekeeping balloons
<balloons> or you can add them
<balloons> you are all most welcome. Thanks so much for helping make this a reality!
<svij> thanks, I'll setup the jenkins tomorrow
<flocculant> balloons:  ta not got a gmail
<balloons> sounds good. Enjoy your evenings!
<flocculant> night all
<svij> evening? nearly bedtime … ;)
<flocculant> if there's anything people think I might be able to help with - just shout
<balloons> svij, sun is still up here, hah. But yes
<balloons> goodnight to you!
<svij> thanks ;)
<shrini> Thanks all
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-01
<svij> *sigh* https://twitter.com/jenkinsci/status/627166059569786880
<flocculant> heh
<DanChapman> svij: hey o/
<svij> DanChapman: o/
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64+mac [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160802.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160802.1)
<vigo> Hi all!
<vigo> someone to lend a hand ? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160802.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20160802.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> vigo: hi, what's up? :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
<vigo> Hi!
<vigo> someone to lend a hand with iso testing?
<tsimonq2> vigo: sure, what do you need help with? :)
<vigo> I was testing lvm+encryption but once the kvm rebooted gt stuck on splash screen
<vigo> ubuntu and dots, due to encryption should take a little longer?
<tsimonq2> vigo: try pressing the Esc key to see the boot process
<vigo> ok
<vigo> thanks!
<vigo> =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
<davmor2> vigo: type in your password for the encryption it sometimes disappears on kvm due to the crappy gfx
<vigo> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20101020ubuntu318.40) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Trusty 14.04.5] (20101020ubuntu318.40) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] (20101020ubuntu318.40) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20101020ubuntu318.40) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Trusty 14.04.5] (20101020ubuntu318.40) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] (20101020ubuntu318.40) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64+mac [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160803.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-08-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Edubuntu DVD amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160804)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been updated (20160804)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64+mac [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty 14.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 37 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20101020ubuntu451.14) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.3] (20101020ubuntu451.14) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.3] (20101020ubuntu451.14) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.3] (20101020ubuntu451.14) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20101020ubuntu451.14) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.3] (20101020ubuntu451.14) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20101020ubuntu451.14) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 39 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20101020ubuntu451.25) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.5] (20101020ubuntu451.25) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] (20101020ubuntu451.25) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] (20101020ubuntu451.25) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20101020ubuntu451.25) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] (20101020ubuntu451.25) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20101020ubuntu451.25) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.26)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.26)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.26)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.26)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.26)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.26)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20101020ubuntu451.26)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-08-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
<evilman_work> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<evilman_work> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<evilman_work> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<evilman_work> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cprossu13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cprossu13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cprossu13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Cprossu13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vespaper> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vespaper> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vespaper> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vespaper> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rkta> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rkta> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rkta> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rkta> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<crayfishx0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<crayfishx0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hello7114> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<barq3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<barq3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SkyPatrol9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SkyPatrol9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SkyPatrol9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Chew27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Maple__16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Maple__16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Maple__16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ski777729> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski777729> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ski777729> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ski777729> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<and> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<and> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Blendify_i5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Blendify_i5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wiggle> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kambiz18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kambiz18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kambiz18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<krushia> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SakiiR10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest84897> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest84897> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest84897> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest84897> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Geeky_Bear> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Geeky_Bear> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Geeky_Bear> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<frmus24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<frmus24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nevolution222> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nevolution222> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nevolution222> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nevolution222> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Davnit> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Davnit> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<calcul0n> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<calcul0n> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<calcul0n> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Death91612> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d0nn1e> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d0nn1e> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<d0nn1e> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vectr0n18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SuperSeriousCat5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<percY-22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SleePy25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest91381> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Selavi29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Selavi29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Selavi29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<infernix3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theaetetus> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theaetetus> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LambdaComplex17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LambdaComplex17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cebor24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<flocculant> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<flocculant> can we deal with these morons in this channel please :)
<DalekSec> Arguably I am.
<flocculant> :)
<DalekSec> That is a very sad access list.
<flocculant> cheers DalekSec :)
<DalekSec> flocculant: Sure thing, remind me to remove it at some point.
<flocculant> pretty much a desert in this channel ...
<flocculant> yea for sure :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2018-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 39 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2019-07-29
<teward> who manages teh -quality list now?
<hggdh> teward: moderated
<hggdh> hggdh: as far as I know (and will check later) ballons, bdmurray, jibel, and myself)
<teward> thanks.  spads told me in canonical-sa you were one of the moderators heh
<teward> Saw that you saw my email as well :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> slow today, got mesself a headache, prolly allergies
<hggdh> teward: also, if you go to the home page of any list, the admins are usually listed at the bottom
<hggdh> e.g., https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quality
 * hggdh remembers that this does not apply (yet) to a few of the lists, and will make sure it does apply from now on
<hggdh> I mean, the lists I co-administer
<teward> ah
<teward> hggdh: good to know though thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2019-07-30
<sbeattie> hggdh: hrm is balloons still active?
<balloons> Mmm. I more lurk at this point
<hggdh> sbeattie: ^as balloons said...
<sbeattie> balloons: just wondering if you still wanted to be an ubuntu-quality list admin...
<sbeattie> oh misread
<sbeattie> balloons: nvm
<sbeattie> (to clarify, balloons is not actually an admin of the ubuntu-quality list)
<hggdh> oh, he probably lost it when leaving Canonical... never thought to verify
<sbeattie> hggdh: looking at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quality, leo arias is listed as the fourth list admin.
<hggdh> sbeattie: didn't Leo also leave?
<sbeattie> I believe so
<hggdh> (cuz I am pretty sure ballons was in before, but I do not remember Leo there)
<hggdh> sbeattie: OK. I will update the admins there (meaning taking Leo out)
<hggdh> sbeattie: want in? ;-)
<sbeattie> hggdh: I don't mind, I already admin 3 other lists.
<hggdh> cuz, as far as I can see, it is only me doing admin nowadays. I will add you in, then. Can you PM me your email?
<hggdh> brb
<balloons> Sounds like a plan nonetheless ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2019-07-31
<teward> @hggdh: i may not be super active on QA (coredev and other duties taking time away heh) but if we need moderators I’m offering if we need additional list mods/admins.
#ubuntu-quality 2019-08-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2019-08-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190802) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] has been updated (20190802)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20101020ubuntu614.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Focal 20.04.1] (20101020ubuntu614.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Focal 20.04.1] (20101020ubuntu614.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20101020ubuntu614.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] (20101020ubuntu614.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] (20200730) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730.1)
<jibel> For anyone interested, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/20-04-1-lts-release-candidate-isos-ready-for-testing/17615
<jibel> Any help to test these images is welcome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> is UbuntuCinamon official ubuntu flavor?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> No
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Ubuntu Cinnamon is a remix, still has a little ways to go to become a flavor
<popey> jibel pinned that at the top of the site, and shared from the Ubuntu twitter and facebook to get more visibility
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Thnx all.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> no prob
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> @popeydc thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I wish. (re @MrkiMike: is UbuntuCinamon official ubuntu flavor?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> well, 'little way to become a flavor' doesn't seem like much :) (re @ItzSwirlz: I wish.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Eh, kind of is
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Would you know what needs to be done for it to get closer to being a flavor?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> a lot of work.  i don't think there's been official recognition of a new flavor in a LONG time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> not sure what the full guidelines are either
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> yup, that'd be my next question - what is needed to for proper 'flavor'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Ubuntu Budgie was the most recent (re @teward001: a lot of work.  i don't think there's been official recognition of a new flavor in a LONG time)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> oh, had no idea that one is official flavor too.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> yep but that's still not a 'super recent' flavor status change, that's at least a year right? (re @popeydc: Ubuntu Budgie was the most recent)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> I forget sometimes :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-01
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I kinda wish Xubuntu would use the Dark Blue Yaru-Color theme. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (edited)I kinda wish Xubuntu would use the Dark Blue Yaru-Color theme by default.. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (edited)I kinda wish Xubuntu would use the Dark Blue Yaru-Color theme by default.. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (re @troyBORG: )I had to also change the "Window Manager" Style to Moheli,  because the default Greybird looks weird... :
<guiverc> of minor importance, releases notes link isn't doing anything for me on Kubuntu 20.04.1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> what is the name of the package to get this? (re @troyBORG: )
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-02
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1299514/ (re @philipz: what is the name of the package to get this?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Also had to add an alias for neofetch into bash as for some reason Xubuntu shows the stock Ubuntu icon even though it has its own ASCII art available in neofetch (re @philipz: what is the name of the package to get this?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Odd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks. for it to get into xubuntu, it would have to be in the ubuntu repo :D (re @troyBORG: https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1299514/)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep this was a problem with all flavors and was recently fixed https://github.com/dylanaraps/neofetch/issues/1505 (re @troyBORG: Also had to add an alias for neofetch into bash as for some reason Xubuntu shows the stock Ubuntu icon even though it has its own ASCII art available in neofetch)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ^^^^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I don’t think it’s worth sruing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was curious if the boothole fixes will make it into the 20.04.1 ISO on the 6th
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ooh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> god
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> idk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> prob will from deban
